# PAL Bump Pictures!!



## Beadette

Hey girls,

I know there are bump pic sections on First tri ect but thought it might be nice to have our own here on PAL.

What do you think?

I probably should have taken a picture of my bloat bump to start the thread off but I haven't so if someone else wnts to take it away they can. Failing that I'll take one tomorrow and add it!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## x-amy-x

great idea... heres my last pic..

15+2

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs444.snc3/25508_378850423393_532428393_3631143_7674282_n.jpg

xx


----------



## Beadette

What a lovely bump! xx


----------



## Beadette

OK here is my 6+1 bloat pic

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/DSCF2770.jpg


----------



## x-amy-x

:D cute, love ur top!


----------



## Beadette

Thanks hun - its only a Primark special - 4 quid!! lol x


----------



## x-amy-x

lol primarcheee


----------



## Megg33k

My only pics are from a week ago... I have another to do tonight... but I'm not willing to take it until I have a little hair fixage! LOL

Horrified that I'm posting this, btw! 4+2... Will do 5+2 tonight!

https://home.comcast.net/~megan.eli/pwpimages/right4+2.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Yeay Meggy! Cute top Hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nina! :hugs: I love the shirt... but the body in it! Blech! LOL


----------



## rainbows_x

Ohh, great thread idea :thumbup:
Heres me at 18+4;
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/1844.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous bumps!!! YAY!


----------



## Tulip

Ooooh I wanna bump like Rainbow's!! Will put mine up tonight xxx


----------



## WannaB

I look like rainbow after I eat a whole pizza by myself!:rofl: Nice bumpage going on ladies, hope to have a non pizza induced one myself one day soon!:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Loving the bumps - i want one!!


----------



## Wantabean

BRILLIANT IDEA!!!! i am seriously bloated so we can all have a laugh at that lol will post it later this evening. yay :happydance: xxx


----------



## Beadette

Yep - keep em coming ladies! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Gotta headache and BnB is being bigtime slow so will try and post mine tomorrow xx


----------



## Beadette

Bring on the bumpage!! X


----------



## thesmiths88

Here's my bump, ahem I mean bloat, at 8w5d ...

[URL=https://family.webshots.com/photo/2345150660099073143msphXt][IMG]https://inlinethumb40.webshots.com/39399/2345150660099073143S600x600Q85.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

https://inlinethumb48.webshots.com/44399/2636407140099073143S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Me at 19+4 today;

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/IMG000146.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/IMG000147.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Lovely bumps! Jealous! :)


----------



## Tulip

Lovely bumps ladies! Heres my 6w bloat.... excuse the Primarni pants :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







6wks-a.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Megg33k

Love your bump! :)


----------



## Tulip

Not as huge as I was with Rubes at this stage. FXd.


----------



## Wantabean

wooo for primarni lol 
lovely bump. YAY :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

What's Primarni? :(


----------



## Wantabean

haha its primark. clothes store where pant cost like £1. its the best xxx


----------



## Megg33k

OH! LOL And, by pants... you mean underwear, yeah?


----------



## Wantabean

haha yeah we mean undies lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Two nations separated by a common language! :rofl:


----------



## Beadette

Rainbows - I'm so jealous of your gorgeous bump xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Beadette said:


> Rainbows - I'm so jealous of your gorgeous bump xxx

Thankyou!
I don't feel gorgeous though! I feel huge already! My hips hurt :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

rainbows_x said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Rainbows - I'm so jealous of your gorgeous bump xxx
> 
> Thankyou!
> I don't feel gorgeous though! I feel huge already! My hips hurt :cry:Click to expand...

Oh, but it is a gorgeous bump! I'm sorry your hips hurt though! My hips hurt already and I don't have a bump! My hips have been hurting since a few days before my BFP! It sucks! I can't imagine what it'll be like later!


----------



## rainbows_x

Megg33k said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Rainbows - I'm so jealous of your gorgeous bump xxx
> 
> Thankyou!
> I don't feel gorgeous though! I feel huge already! My hips hurt :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but it is a gorgeous bump! I'm sorry your hips hurt though! My hips hurt already and I don't have a bump! My hips have been hurting since a few days before my BFP! It sucks! I can't imagine what it'll be like later!Click to expand...

It only really hurts if I've been sat down for a while, or when I wake up, I guess it's all worth it though! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

heres me at about 5+3 and then at 7w last nite - ive never been slim so there a fair bit of me in these pictures
 



Attached Files:







5+bloat n fat me.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 26









7w bloat n fatme.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Beadette

Love the bump MoJo xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hahah - its more fat than bump huni :) lol but at least nudger is well cushioned


----------



## Megg33k

Love it, Jo! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

woo for bumps :happydance: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I have 6wk ones! I have right side, front, and (with a little effort and a lot of fat) a full on "fake" bump that is unfortunately all me! The maternity pants and dress help! Haha!

Right:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4483436958_cdcdbb10f0.jpg

Front:
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2801/4482788251_8a0bd267f4.jpg

"Fake" but Real!
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/4482788365_1d8b65a7e9.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Love it megg!! Especially the last one! You look like you've got a proper bump on it!! Gorgeous x


----------



## Tulip

Looking hot, preggo meggo! xx


----------



## Wantabean

woo for meg :happydance: i too have 'fake' bump lol love it though. friend who is in army was home on leave asked where my abs have went lol never smiled so much lol dnt know how long this will stay a secret lol. see how people say you show quicker after first pregnancy, is it the same with mcs? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... when I feel bloated... I just go into the preggo walk and people assume I'm not mostly just fat! :rofl: Its great! Well, it'll be great until someone asks me when I'm due and I have to tell them Nov 27! Then they'll look at me funny! LOL But, maybe I could just say... "November!" Then they could assume I'm like 3-4 weeks further along than I am! :D I have it all worked out!


----------



## Wantabean

brilliant plan brilliant. i might follow suite :happydance: yay. i feel so sick today :happydance: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... I only got about 10 minutes of nausea before it went away! :( I was happy for that 10 minutes though! :)


----------



## Wantabean

mine is lingering. starting nightshift so will defo be interesting lol tired already lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm tired already too! I have been since the moment I woke up... all of 2.5 hours ago! :rofl:


----------



## LunaBean

Mines is all bloat!!! :rofl:

4w6d

https://i41.tinypic.com/316k9ib.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/2sb1wsp.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

EEEK! So cute! Bloat bump! Love it, Lizzie!


----------



## LunaBean

Wish the bloat would go away, my jeans are pincing me! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

But its baby bloat! You don't want that to go away! :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Your all looking fab girls! 

Excuse the wild hair and toilet, but me at 18+3
 



Attached Files:







183.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 27









18and3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## MissyMojo

looking fab drazic babe xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Looking gorgeous Katie and Simba <3
xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Aww, its so cute!!


----------



## debgreasby

Looking great ladies!


----------



## Beadette

Gorgeous Drazic x x x


----------



## Megg33k

How gorgeous is that bump, Drazic! Love it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Awww gorgeous bumps ladies! :hugs: Hope your all okay.

Heres mine at 11 weeks, but I had a KFC a couple of hours before it was took :haha: so its probably all bloat. Ignore the pj's! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0111.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BrookieG

beautiful bumps ladies i must get a picture taken...ive none of me pregnant! lol x


----------



## Tulip

Brookie that's shocking, you're 27 weeks!! I demand bump pics asap :thumbup:

Nice bump Kaylz! Can we have details of the jimjams please? Now I've admitted to my Primark addiction :rofl:


----------



## BrookieG

Tulip said:


> Brookie that's shocking, you're 27 weeks!! I demand bump pics asap :thumbup:
> 
> Nice bump Kaylz! Can we have details of the jimjams please? Now I've admitted to my Primark addiction :rofl:

lmao it is actually quite bad eh....i think ill take one today lol althuogh im not any good at taking pictures of myself! lol plus ive got such a deep belly button depending where Bubs is sitting i just look fat with a B shaped belly lol i will take one today i promise! lol x


----------



## Beadette

I'm thinking we should ask Wobbles to make this a sticky like in the other pregnancy sections! X


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i LOVE your bumps girls, cant wait to have my own  xx*


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thanks Tulip! Ooooh I think there from Asda  

Cant beat a bit of Primark, I bought a lovely long grey cardigan for a fiver from there yesterday. Only thing that I dont like about that shop is that its absolute CHAOS inside :haha:


----------



## rach247

This is me at 15 weeks :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3005.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15









DSCF3006.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12









DSCF3007.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BrookieG

okies im hopeless regardless of how many photos ive uploaded on this thing so im sorry if this doesnt work lol

This is me at 27+6
[IMG]https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/BrookieG_2010/pregnancy/28weeks.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BrookieG

yay it worked lol im shocked at how big i am...i know i look in the mirror but photos always look different! x


----------



## Tulip

Beautiful bump brookie :) Give little man a rub for me xx


----------



## BrookieG

aww thanks hun....rubbing away lol xxx


----------



## LunaBean

aww thats a great bump!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Agreed! Lovely bump!


----------



## rainbows_x

20 week bump :)

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/20.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Your bumps are gorgeous, girls! xx


----------



## Tulip

I'm still jealous rainbows!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww thanks, it seems to have shrunk a little though!
Or maybe I just lost the bloat and now it's all baby? :shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

my bump at nearly 18 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beadette

Yeay I'm loving the new bump pictures ladies!! Looking gorgeous and can't wait to have a proper bump myself xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Looking GORGEOUS girls! Mummy2Asher, Brookie, Rainbow, Kaylz and Rach - beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I have got some serious bloat going on tonight!!! I can't bear to post the pic!!! x


----------



## Beadette

Yeay it's a sticky!!! Thanks Wobbles xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for bloat bump! And yay for sticky!


----------



## Tulip

Post it Neen! Come on, it's my 7wk bloat tonight :)


----------



## LunaBean

Here's another!! Def bloat lolol

https://i44.tinypic.com/97p6op.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Nice bloat Lizzie.... love the t-shirt so people can't get the wrong idea :rofl:


----------



## Beadette

Love the bloat Lizzie! Oh Imght try and upload mine then tonight x x


----------



## Beadette

My bloat is absolutely massive!! 7+1

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/DSCF2776.jpg

OMG


----------



## hekate

Lizzie - wow congrats! I only just seen you are pregnant! cute little bloaty bump!

Beadette - that is impressive...what a cute bump!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Bloat! I think I'm more bloated now than I was when I posted my last pic! Taking a new one on Friday! :)

Edit: I hadn't seen your post yet! OMG Neen! that's a properly bumpy bloat bump! Good on you! :D


----------



## Beadette

It was huge last night but I had just eaten an Indian!


----------



## Tulip

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Beadette

I know I know!!!! Lol! It's not as bad today xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I hope you meant indian meal and not person!!


----------



## Beadette

Lol! It looks like I've scoffed a full person but no it was a meal! Lol! I went to the Mint in Mansfield Deb. You been? It's lush xx


----------



## lauralora

my 26 week bump :D
 



Attached Files:







25241_373441229486_505289486_3352900_2536030_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## debgreasby

No, not tried it, but will have to give it a go. DH has been.


----------



## Megg33k

Luckily, I don't particularly like Indian food... So you aren't inspiring any cravings! LOL

Gorgeous bump, lauralora!


----------



## Beadette

Where's Nik's 7 weeker!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous bump Laura! The camera's upstairs and I'm feeling lazy right now, will upload before I go to bed.


----------



## Tulip

Here tis:
 



Attached Files:







7wks-a.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## rainbows_x

Lovely start of a bump Tulip! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Nik! :)


----------



## Beadette

Looking hot Nik xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

That´s me yesterday, at 14 weeks, 1 day

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/4500057687_c021720fd5_m.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/4500057691_9fd96f3f92_m.jpg


----------



## LunaBean

Awwww...its so cute!!!!!!!! I cant wait to get massiveeeeeeeeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

OMG Livid you are going to be huuuuuuuge with those two on board! You're looking fantastic! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Livid you look gorgeous hun! Congrats on your double trouble x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

me at 5w 7w and 8w - i can only see a change in my boobs!
 



Attached Files:







5+bloat n fat me.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7









7w bloat n fatme.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









8+2 bloat.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Madyson

Really very nice pics


----------



## rainbows_x

Lovely bumps! :thumbup:


----------



## Wantabean

okay gona put my pics up if i can figure it out lol


----------



## Wantabean

okay dont know if this will work. 
me at 5w4
[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos035.jpg[/IMG]

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos034.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww lovely mini-bump Wantabean! :)


----------



## Wantabean

i have a 6w4 one too that i am trying to upload lol thank you very much. gone are my size 6 clothes lol


----------



## Wantabean

ok. 6w4
taken today
[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos047.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos049.jpg[/IMG]
sorry about poor quality photos. used my mob rather than OH's.


----------



## Tulip

Oh lovely bump Kirstie! x


----------



## BrookieG

gorgeous bumps girls, Tulip yours is adorable! x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Brookie! You should have seen the size of if last night after fajitas and birthday cake :rofl:


----------



## Beadette

Loving those bump pics hun xxxx

EDIT - and size 6 clothes!!! jealous!!! xxx


----------



## Wantabean

haha yeah i WAS tiny lol am quite short too though. was very healthy so wasnt worried. i cant wait for a proper bump. i wana be that big that i topple over :rofl: xxx


----------



## Beadette

lol me too - but my weight will probably be balanced as my arse will stick out as far at the back as my bump will at the front!! lol


----------



## Wantabean

Beadette said:


> lol me too - but my weight will probably be balanced as my arse will stick out as far at the back as my bump will at the front!! lol

:rofl: yeah mine seems to be growing just as fast as my tummy 2 lol o well will be worth it in the end lol xx


----------



## hmu04146

Wantabean... Im jealous of your bump but more what size you are... lifes not fair lol! Cannot wait to bump, I'm just bloat just now, bloat and boobs im ready to fall over they are getting so heavy! Very very jealous of all you beautiful women and your very gorgeous bumps! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

my boobs are overtaking anything else for me atm 34DD to 36G - im only 8w!!!


----------



## Stacey_89

https://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy241/staceyld/DSC00255.jpg

This is me at 12 wks 4 days :)


----------



## hmu04146

Stacey lovely bump! Sooo jealous! Can I also comment on Call of Duty in the background are you a Call of Duty widow too? xxx


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: "I'll stand in the way of CoD until you take a pic of my bump!!"

lovely bump stacey :D


----------



## hmu04146

That sounds so familiar! x


----------



## jennyellen13

ahh im a cod widow :( i hate it so much x


----------



## Megg33k

My husband has never played COD! I'm suddenly a lot prouder of that than I ever would have dreamed! LOL Although, we play Fallout 3 together like there's no tomorrow... taking turns, criticizing the other's scavenging ability, screaming "OMG! GHOUL BEHIND YOU!" That sort of thing! :rofl:


----------



## jennyellen13

megg dont buy him cod!! i quite like playing the playstation for an hour or so but he will play it all night until early hours if he dont need to get up!! its ridiculous! xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Yeh i had to sit there tho for 5mins with my camera until "it was safe" to look away from the game lol

Thanksss :)


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely won't be buying COD for him... However, its not really his sort of game... So, I highly doubt he'd bother playing it if I did buy it! Haha!


----------



## hannah76

stacey, lovely bump! 

and about cod - its awesome!! am i the only first-person shooter fan on here?? though with these crazy hormones i have less and less patience for dying and have been known to throw the controller at times :blush: so i'm on a bit of a break from it now ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Fallout 3 is sort of a FPS! Its just an RPG that is also an FPS! <3


----------



## hmu04146

If throwing the controller is a hormone thing then it maywell be OH who is preggs lol. He made me buy him an xbox for a combined valentine and birthday present and only plays one game on it (w have a perfectly good ps3) he plays it til all hours and wakes me up in the middle of the night with his screaming then complains the next day hes tired! x


----------



## jennyellen13

ha i do enjoy playing it but just not for a very long time. 

hmu mine is exactly the same, we are living with family at the min so have got it in our room and get woken up at all sort of times with swearing and the clicking on the control!! 

i think we have fallout 3 but i can never get cod out of the playstation so no other game gets played!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

I can't imagine owning FO3 and playing something else! :shock: 

I'm a wee bit obsessed with it! :rofl:


----------



## hannah76

hmu04146 said:


> If throwing the controller is a hormone thing then it maywell be OH who is preggs lol.

:rofl: too funny!!

megg, will have to try FO3! left 4 dead is soooo fun too! 

oops, we've hijacked the bump thread to talk about video games...


----------



## Megg33k

I noticed! EEK! You'll have FO3, Hannah! Its HUGE! Like, you can literally walk for just about ever! Just make sure you get the Game of the Year edition! It has all the downloadable content released after the base game... and if you don't have Broken Steel, the game ends at the end of the main mission. But with that (and it comes with Game of the Year edition), you can keep playing after you finish the main mission. Trust me, there's still lots to do after you beat that mission as well!

I'm considering a PAL video game thread at this point!!! :rofl:


----------



## hekate

girls! what is the matter with you! 
opening a game-club right in the middle of a bump picture thread!

I think as a penalty you should all post a pic of your bump immediately!! lol


----------



## hannah76

i don't have a bump yet :( will post as soon as i do though! if i took a pic of my tummy now it would be so bloated... maybe will get a pic first thing in the morning tomorrow ;)

did you post your belly, hekate?


----------



## hekate

no hun! no bump pic of me! lol....I am too FAT!

but I love, love, love looking at bump pictures....and bloat pictures...lol...so get yours up on here!


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... You can't tell ME to post a bump pic and then say that YOU are too fat! I've never seen you and guarantee that I have you beat! :winkwink: I'll post one tonight!


----------



## Wantabean

:sad2: im here waiting to see these promised bump pics!!! :sad2:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! I'll take mine quick before dinner! :)

Edit: Done!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4526701331_338eb7563a.jpg


----------



## Wantabean

yas megg thats what i like to see !!! ill try get another pic up soon 2. Loving it :happydance: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

22 weeks :)
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/220.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/220front.jpg

:dance:


----------



## hannah76

rainbows, so cute!! thx for posting!

good on you for setting the 'before bump' trend, megg... :)


----------



## hekate

yeah! bumps at last! 

hannah - not sure what you mean about "before"...that is a bump pic to me! well done megg...
I might pick up the courage on day!


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! I get what she means... I mean... There's not really much or any change to me yet! Unfortunately, that "bumpiness" was there before the pregnancy! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/14weeks1day2.jpg
I am 14weeks 1 day here. however now i am 15weeks 3days


----------



## Wantabean

that is one mighty fine bump!!! xx


----------



## hannah76

nice bump due#1!!


----------



## MadamRose

hannah76 said:


> nice bump due#1!!

thanks, everybody says that but i cant see it. im already getting stretch marks though :wacko:


----------



## jennyellen13

lovely bumps :) are you getting stretch marks on your sides?? i know with my first, i didnt even get big as i only got to 6 and a half months, people didnt realise i was pregnant! but i got them on my sides, not badly but still not nice, thought i wouldnt have got them cuz i wasnt huge x


----------



## lauralora

30 weeks :D
 



Attached Files:







Image0425.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Megg33k

Looking great, girls! xx


----------



## MadamRose

jennyellen13 said:


> lovely bumps :) are you getting stretch marks on your sides?? i know with my first, i didnt even get big as i only got to 6 and a half months, people didnt realise i was pregnant! but i got them on my sides, not badly but still not nice, thought i wouldnt have got them cuz i wasnt huge x

Yes on my sides near my hips not on my belly lol. I keep hearing people at like 30weeks saying thay have non, im like them how am i already getting them on my sides lol. But its all part of the package.


----------



## jennyellen13

Due#1-2010 said:


> jennyellen13 said:
> 
> 
> lovely bumps :) are you getting stretch marks on your sides?? i know with my first, i didnt even get big as i only got to 6 and a half months, people didnt realise i was pregnant! but i got them on my sides, not badly but still not nice, thought i wouldnt have got them cuz i wasnt huge x
> 
> Yes on my sides near my hips not on my belly lol. I keep hearing people at like 30weeks saying thay have non, im like them how am i already getting them on my sides lol. But its all part of the package.Click to expand...

thats exactly where iv got them, they dont look to bad though now, id rather have them there than on my stomach, just keep using oil to try and make them not grow lol. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

jennyellen13 said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennyellen13 said:
> 
> 
> lovely bumps :) are you getting stretch marks on your sides?? i know with my first, i didnt even get big as i only got to 6 and a half months, people didnt realise i was pregnant! but i got them on my sides, not badly but still not nice, thought i wouldnt have got them cuz i wasnt huge x
> 
> Yes on my sides near my hips not on my belly lol. I keep hearing people at like 30weeks saying thay have non, im like them how am i already getting them on my sides lol. But its all part of the package.Click to expand...
> 
> thats exactly where iv got them, they dont look to bad though now, id rather have them there than on my stomach, just keep using oil to try and make them not grow lol. xxxxClick to expand...

Lol i dont mind loads but yes would rather them there than on the belly. I am using some special coco butter stuff which is especially formulated for when your pregnant. I got a free sample in my bounty pack and liked it so got myself some. Also my skin is quite sensitve and that stuff is good for my skin


----------



## WantaBelly

:wacko: Here's my 15 week no bump pic ....

I keep waiting and waiting but nothing........
 



Attached Files:







15 week belly pic.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MadamRose

Aww you will get in son wantabelly it will proerly apper out of nowhere on day


----------



## WantaBelly

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww you will get in son wantabelly it will proerly apper out of nowhere on day

I hope so..... after the mc everything scares me. Even though I saw him 2 weeks ago I have this crazy notion in my head that maybe he's not growing or something went wrong. 

Thank you!


----------



## lauralora

WantaBelly said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aww you will get in son wantabelly it will proerly apper out of nowhere on day
> 
> I hope so..... after the mc everything scares me. Even though I saw him 2 weeks ago I have this crazy notion in my head that maybe he's not growing or something went wrong.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

i still feel anxious that my baby isnt growing properly, ive got my 31 week midwife appointment on thursday and i feel about it x


----------



## MadamRose

WantaBelly said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aww you will get in son wantabelly it will proerly apper out of nowhere on day
> 
> I hope so..... after the mc everything scares me. Even though I saw him 2 weeks ago I have this crazy notion in my head that maybe he's not growing or something went wrong.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

I know exactly how yoy feel hun, i am still worried baby will stop growing as i had a missed miscarriage last year. Its horrible i have brought myself a doppler so i can listen to the baby's heartbeat when ever i like. I think i will worry less when i see the 20 week scan. But i keep having dreams about still birth now and thats driving me mental i just want it all to stop so i can enjoy the pregnancy


----------



## Tulip

9 weeks!

New one to be taken Monday.... will try and update sooner next week LOL
  



Attached Files:







9wks-a.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Love it! :) I promised one for yesterday, but didn't get it done. Will do it tomorrow... I promise!


----------



## hekate

aww Tulip! cute!


----------



## sazza

I've been saving them up for you girls! :flower: Looking at them, I think I'm getting smaller. Maybe less bloat, more bump? Who knows! Sarah x
 



Attached Files:







9 10 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## rainbows_x

Lovely bump pics sazza!
I got smaller at one point too, and I think it is bloat dissapearing and a bump forming :D


----------



## rainbows_x

23 weeks :)
I feel HUGE. :|

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/2305.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/2308.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/2309.jpg

x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you look amazing! Both of you! All of you! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Nice bumps Sarah and Rainbows! And there's me thinking I look big in my summer outfit today :rofl:


----------



## hannah76

sazza, rainbows and tulip - super cute! 

i took a pic today, but compared to 4 weeks photo, i look exaclty the same... lumpier than i'd like but no bump yet ;) i'm only posting once there's an actual bump to show!!! :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Fantastic bumps everyone! :thumbup:

Here is my time-line so far but I will have to add one before my c-section at 39 weeks really (not that I really look any different from 36+6). You probably have to click on it to make it out and the tags are small but the photos are...early pregnancy bloating, 12 weeks, 16 weeks 20 weeks, 24+4 weeks, 30 weeks, 35+1 weeks and 36+6 weeks.

View attachment 77670


----------



## Tulip

Lovely timeline Omi! I'm desperate for a proper bump LOL


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you. I don't really feel like I have much of a bump as it is quite small for full term but I keep wondering if it is because my LO is breech.


----------



## Tulip

No need to worry if docs say he's fine :hugs: You'll meet him soon, how exciting!


----------



## Beadette

Gorgeous bumps ladies - keep them coming!! I need my fix xxx


----------



## natasja32

Lovely bumps girls. Here is my bump today at 34 weeks. Not sure if its dropped at all but i feel huge!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 72.3 KB
Views: 2









34 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 74 KB
Views: 4









34 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wantabean

beautiful bumps :happydance: might put 1 up soon lol xxx


----------



## Beadette

gorgeous bump Natasja xxx


----------



## MadamRose

This is me at 16weeks 5days 

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/16weeks5days.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Really nice bump Due#1-2010 :)


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I love all your bumps so much! I never got mine taken... Apparently I really only do even numbered weeks! LOL


----------



## MadamRose

I do one every week. Lol i think it will be lovely to look back on


----------



## Megg33k

Well... I intended to! Haha! But I always miss odd numbered weeks! :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sometimes im a day or 2 late thats why that one is like 16weeks 5days but always do it. I love it seeing my bump growing cant wait til it reall starts to get big :D


----------



## hmu04146

All your bumps are beautiful... I want to bump sooo badly, jealous doesnt cover it (in a huff now) I want to be Huuuggggeeee xxx


----------



## Tulip

Nat! Due#1! (I really need your real name, the punctuation is upsetting me :haha:) Your bumps are gorgeous :D

Nat you really are looking great, hope you're feeling better after your worry wobble :flower: xx


----------



## Tulip

hmu04146 said:


> All your bumps are beautiful... I want to bump sooo badly, jealous doesnt cover it (in a huff now) I want to be Huuuggggeeee xxx

Me too, I'm looking forward to being AS BIG AS A HOUSE! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> hmu04146 said:
> 
> 
> All your bumps are beautiful... I want to bump sooo badly, jealous doesnt cover it (in a huff now) I want to be Huuuggggeeee xxx
> 
> Me too, I'm looking forward to being AS BIG AS A HOUSE! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks sometimes i think its tiny some times i think i just look really fat an horrible, like the middle stages where it isnt big bump and some people could still think its fat. I also cant wait to be as big as a house :fofl: i bet when we are that big we will be wishing our bumps were slightly smaller


----------



## natasja32

Tulip said:


> Nat! Due#1! (I really need your real name, the punctuation is upsetting me :haha:) Your bumps are gorgeous :D
> 
> Nat you really are looking great, hope you're feeling better after your worry wobble :flower: xx

Hey hunny....Awww thanks...altho i might look great i feel huge! Im waiting for the stretchies to start!:dohh: Bubs is really giving mummy a hard time....The fact that its a boy explains it all...they still give you a hard time when they are as old as daddy!:haha: Hope you are well my lovely???:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Aww bless you, glad he's proving how strong he is! I'm good thanks, really confident at the mo. Will try to put off fretting til as close to next scan date as possible. (Please grow a skull darling bean!)


----------



## MadamRose

I hope for you that your little ones skull grows very strong, and im sure it will do x


----------



## Tulip

Mate with the amount of folic acid I've been feeding him, the little monkey has no excuse to slack on neural tube development!


----------



## natasja32

Tulip said:


> Aww bless you, glad he's proving how strong he is! I'm good thanks, really confident at the mo. Will try to put off fretting til as close to next scan date as possible. (Please grow a skull darling bean!)

Aw sweetie...Im sure little bubs will be fine. But i can understand your worries.:hugs: When is your next scan sweetie??? Im sure it will all be fine.:hugs:

PS:: Ive just seen your next scan is on the 10th...day before my sweep! Where in Kent are you hun? xx


----------



## Tulip

natasja32 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless you, glad he's proving how strong he is! I'm good thanks, really confident at the mo. Will try to put off fretting til as close to next scan date as possible. (Please grow a skull darling bean!)
> 
> Aw sweetie...Im sure little bubs will be fine. But i can understand your worries.:hugs: When is your next scan sweetie??? Im sure it will all be fine.:hugs:Click to expand...

2 weeks today..... then I get to start worrying about the spine :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww im sure everything will be fine. If you done mind me asking what was wrong with your angel?


----------



## Tulip

Ruby suffered from Acrania.... where her neural tube didn't close at the top end, the top and back of her little skull didn't form (though her face was fine). The amniotic fluid was therefore attacking her brain and she was fitting over and over. The image of that scan is burned into my memory, it was horrific. The same problem further down the spinal column causes spina bifida. I'm on 12x normal dose of Folic to give little Munch a helping hand :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry for your loss, least she is at peace in heaven now. I hope everything goes well this time i will be praying for you it does x


----------



## Tulip

Thank you sweetie! Her bravery gave me strength <3


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i bet it did, its amazing how stong they can be. People always think ive had this baby to replace my loss and it really annoyes me, im like it will never replace my loss, this baby is a brother or sister for my angel not a replacement


----------



## develange

Awww... beautiful bumps ladies.

I really wish I had taken a picture of mine before I miscarried.
I miss my bump:|


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: develange! Sorry about your loss, honey! :( When you feel up to it, you should come join the TTC After A Loss - Race for the BFP! thread! Lots of support there! Most of us came from there!


----------



## develange

Thanks so much Megg. I will definitely do that. :)


----------



## Tulip

10 weeks. Bloat seems to be getting pushed higher. The bottom of the belly is definitely baby. I can dopple on an empty bladder and he/she is still above my pubic bone. Show-off!
 



Attached Files:







10wks-a.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## LunaBean

aww ur bump is so cute Tulip!!!


----------



## hannah76

cute bump, tulip!


----------



## Megg33k

Adorable bump, NiK! :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

Aww gorgeous bump Tulip sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

24 week *VIABLE* bump :D (as it's gone midnight hehe)

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/2408.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/2402.jpg


----------



## hannah76

gorgeous!!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: for viable! Congratulations and gorgeous!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy V Day! :yipee: Gorgeous bump! Jealous! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Happy V day, you have a lovely bump


----------



## rainbows_x

Thankyou ladies :flower:


----------



## sazza

Hello Ladies!

Since I am now 12 weeks, I've posted my progression over the last 4 weeks. :) x
 



Attached Files:







9 10 11 12 t weeks.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Tulip

Go Sazza! Fabulous :D


----------



## Megg33k

Finally posting it after promising for 3 days! LOL

10 weeks:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3383/4571792291_f5c1335861.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Go Meg! I wanna see that get big and round and with a little foot poking out of it :D


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! It's already pretty big... round would be nice! I wish I could tell ANY difference yet! I know I can't... but I wish I could! I'm impatient!


----------



## Megg33k

Playing with pics... pretending there's been a change!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4574059808_470da92c7a_o.jpg

So worried I'll never get a proper bump... I know its still early... but I'm quite fluffy (as you can see) and I do so want a real bump at some point! Soon would be great... I'm not patient! LOL Anyone able to see ANY change? Doubting it, but thought I'd ask!


----------



## Tulip

The difference clothes makes it more difficult hon... xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ true

you will get your bump meggles! my aunt is fluffy (as you put it hehe) too and when she
was preggers with my cousin she did get a nice bump in the end that was obviously BABY


----------



## OmiOmen

My real big and round bump only appeared in the past 2-3 weeks but here is my 38+6 week bump photo taken yesterday and I am having him via c-section tomorrow so it is my last ever bump photo. After having a small bump the whole pregnancy I am now HUGE! I have never looked so bad in my life, I am swollen, have a rash and look like a moody man on the photo (I swear I normally don't look like this and did not even look like it when I looked in the mirror and yet I could not take a reasonable photo)...

View attachment 79870


----------



## Tulip

Oooh Omi, you definitely do not look happy! Can't wait to hear how your section goes and see photos of your little man. Best of luck x


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for him being here tomorrow! You definitely don't look happy, but your bump is LOVELY! :) CONGRATS in advance! Haha!


----------



## OmiOmen

DH was calling me names all day thinking it was funny but it was just really annoying me so I think that half explains why I am not so happy on the photo. I just look a mess at the moment too, never looked so bad in my life so I did not really want photo taken but wanted a new bump photo.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I can't wait to see him! I don't think too many people are happy at 39 weeks pregnant! Haha! You'll forget all of it when he's in your arms though! :)


----------



## hannah76

omi that bump is so cute! good luck at the section and come back to share pix soon :)


----------



## dizzy65

my viable bump :) i cant believe how far ive made it :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks shirt down.jpg
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 7









24 week shirt up.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tulip

Beautiful Dizzy! Congratulations on viable :D


----------



## MadamRose

I am menna be 17weeks 6days but people keep telling me im not showing at all, and i look really thin, and saying comments like where am i hiding it thinking it will be good for me, but i get really scared do i look 17weeks 6days?
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/17weeks6days2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/17weeks6days.jpg
Both pictures were taken today


----------



## Tulip

You look perfect and compact, take no notice! It's a beautiful little bump xx


----------



## MadamRose

thankyou Tulip, very resuring


----------



## Tulip

Believe me, I've been checking out bumps lately (with longing, puppy-dog eyes!) and yours is normal!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww you will get yours soon enough tulip i remember being in your exact position and being desprate for a bump


----------



## Megg33k

Sweetie... I don't know that there's actually much of a "normal" when it comes to bumps... but I think yours looks quite appropriate (if that makes sense). Some people never show at all (not sure how) and have healthy babies. Some end up not fitting sideways through a doorway and have healthy babies! Most of the world is somewhere in between! I definitely think you're showing... I wouldn't worry! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

11 weeks

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4585309957_a4868c82a5.jpg

progression

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4585309835_2a4cec8135_b.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Taken today :)
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/2501.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/250front.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/Bubba/250.jpg


----------



## hannah76

cute bumps ladies! keep 'em coming :)


----------



## MadamRose

Me at 18weeks 6days :D

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/18weeks6days2.jpg 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/18weeks6days.jpg


----------



## hekate

due1 - that is a lovely little bump coming on!


----------



## MadamRose

thankyou, everyone keeps saying you really cant tell, that have to really look at me from the side. if i have any kind of jacket over the top you cant tell either


----------



## MissMaternal

I have just looked through this entire thread :) everyone's bumps look lovely. 

I can't wait until my body is ready to TTC again, then when i get my BFP i can start posting my bump pics in here :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

MissMaternal said:


> I have just looked through this entire thread :) everyone's bumps look lovely.
> 
> I can't wait until my body is ready to TTC again, then when i get my BFP i can start posting my bump pics in here :) xx

OMG! I just saw your siggy! I'd seen you around on here... and, even though I don't know you very well, I'm absolutely gutted for you! I'm SOOOOOOO sorry! I know that couldn't possibly help how you must be feeling... :cry: Life is SO cruel!


----------



## MadamRose

MissMaternal said:


> I have just looked through this entire thread :) everyone's bumps look lovely.
> 
> I can't wait until my body is ready to TTC again, then when i get my BFP i can start posting my bump pics in here :) xx

Im sure you will be able to TTC very soon, and be posting your bump picture very soon.
Life is so horrible last time, i lost 1 baby in august 2009 at 7weeks of pregnancy. Everything was find at this scan, and now im just worrying about things not being ok at 20weeks.
Im really sorry for your angel :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

miss maternal... so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: hope you are back here soon!


----------



## Tulip

MissMaternal, can't wait to have you join us, sweetheart. Sweet kisses to your precious angel xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Due#1-2010 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> I have just looked through this entire thread :) everyone's bumps look lovely.
> 
> I can't wait until my body is ready to TTC again, then when i get my BFP i can start posting my bump pics in here :) xx
> 
> Im sure you will be able to TTC very soon, and be posting your bump picture very soon.
> Life is so horrible last time, i lost 1 baby in august 2009 at 7weeks of pregnancy. Everything was find at this scan, and now im just worrying about things not being ok at 20weeks.
> Im really sorry for your angel :hugs:Click to expand...

I am waiting for my first period to come, and then we will get to it :sex: lol. Like most of you women on here will know though, it's not about replacing Freya, because i can never do that. She will always be my first born, and my first daughter :) But i miss being pregnant and am so desperate to have a healthy pregnancy :( 
Sorry to hear of your loss last year hun :( I'm sure at your 20 week scan she/he will be kicking away :) I know it was a different case for me, but for the majority of women everything is fine :) xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks hannah76 and Tulip, i hope to be here soon too. xx


----------



## MadamRose

MissMaternal said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> I have just looked through this entire thread :) everyone's bumps look lovely.
> 
> I can't wait until my body is ready to TTC again, then when i get my BFP i can start posting my bump pics in here :) xx
> 
> Im sure you will be able to TTC very soon, and be posting your bump picture very soon.
> Life is so horrible last time, i lost 1 baby in august 2009 at 7weeks of pregnancy. Everything was find at this scan, and now im just worrying about things not being ok at 20weeks.
> Im really sorry for your angel :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am waiting for my first period to come, and then we will get to it :sex: lol. Like most of you women on here will know though, it's not about replacing Freya, because i can never do that. She will always be my first born, and my first daughter :) But i miss being pregnant and am so desperate to have a healthy pregnancy :(
> Sorry to hear of your loss last year hun :( I'm sure at your 20 week scan she/he will be kicking away :) I know it was a different case for me, but for the majority of women everything is fine :) xxClick to expand...

I know i lost my 1st when i was 11 weeks preg, baby died at 7 though. and people always think im having this baby to replace that one. no one understands im not replacing my last baby, just giving my angel a brother or sister


----------



## rainbows_x

26 weeks.
Sorry about the size :|

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8800/260mi.jpg

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/4862/2601o.jpg


----------



## Wantabean

heres what i woke upto this morning!!!!:dohh::blush::haha:

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/phonepics057.jpg
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/phonepics056.jpg

sorry about size!!

xxxKirstiexxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Gorgeous bumps Rainbows and Wantabean :D Hope everyones well x x


----------



## MadamRose

lovely belly everyone


----------



## hannah76

rainbows and krisite... so cute!!


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thought I'd better take a piccy of bump since the last one I took was at 11 weeks :)

My 18 week bump pic. Ooooh my tummy is all hard at the bottom now, so exciting! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







18 week bump!.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dizzy65

26 week bump photo :) just about to third tri :)
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks front resized.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 4









26 weeks side resized.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## magnolia09

I was 7 weeks yesterday, so my DH took these last night. (Please excuse the lines across my belly in the front facing picture, I had been sitting down for awhile.) No bump yet, but I figured it would be good to start taking pics so I have them for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks side.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









7 weeks front.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## magnolia09

dizzy65 said:


> 26 week bump photo :) just about to third tri :)

I have "bump envy!"


----------



## TripleB

Lovely bump dizzy! And I'm jealous of your flat stomach Magnolia - I'd like to look like you at 7 weeks and dizzy at 26 weeks :rofl:! 

We've got a great holiday booked for when I'll be 23 weeks and now i'm quite scared how big I'll be...! 

xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lovely bumps everyone!


----------



## magnolia09

TripleB said:


> Lovely bump dizzy! And I'm jealous of your flat stomach Magnolia - I'd like to look like you at 7 weeks and dizzy at 26 weeks :rofl:!
> 
> We've got a great holiday booked for when I'll be 23 weeks and now i'm quite scared how big I'll be...!
> 
> xxx

Nothing to be jealous about! It certainly doesn't come naturally...a lot of hard ab workouts got me there. I actually feel a little flabby because I've been afraid to do any ab exercises since my BFP.


----------



## dizzy65

thanks ladies hehe. ifeel huge for being just 26 weeks :)


----------



## hannah76

yay, i get to post in here now!! the second pic is this morning in the only nightie that fits :) that's why its so ugly... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump progression.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TripleB

Beautiful Hannah! I can see why your colleagues guessed, lovely little baby bump and really noticable from your 10 week pic! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pics i will have to post another soon :)


----------



## MadamRose

Do i look right for 20 weeks +2 as i feel really small, not sure if its the way im looking at the bump myself though?

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/20weeks2days2.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/20weeks2days.jpg


----------



## TripleB

You look fabulous due! Beautiful bump and beautiful dress! x


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> You look fabulous due! Beautiful bump and beautiful dress! x

Thanks its the 1st time i have worn a maternity dress decided to wear it with the lovely weather in UK at the moment, make the most while we have it, as it will be gone in a few days


----------



## TripleB

Exactly! Enjoy the sunshine hun, perfect excuse to try out your new wardrobe! x


----------



## MadamRose

TripleB said:


> Exactly! Enjoy the sunshine hun, perfect excuse to try out your new wardrobe! x

Exaclty, im enjoying it before i get too big to enjoy it, as atm i dont get hot and bothered as bump aint big enough, but i dont think it will be long before i get too hot


----------



## rainbows_x

Bump looks good for 20+2, bigger than I was by then I think, lovely bump :)
& I'm going to take a guess at girl :)


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks i couldn't find out as baby had legs crossed, did wonder what people though the bump looked like, most people think girl from scan as well


----------



## rainbows_x

yeah I'm carrying the same way as you so that's why I say girl :)

& pretty dress! x


----------



## MadamRose

thanks, yes they say they can tell what your having by your bump and how your carrying


----------



## rainbows_x

Third tri! 27 weeks today (as it's gone midnight:))

https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3813/26614.jpg

https://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2602/26611.jpg

:flower:


----------



## hannah76

gorgeous bumps ladies! i can't wait until i have a nice round bump!!


----------



## sazza

Do I look like a 'fatty' yet? :rofl: x
 



Attached Files:







14 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## hannah76

that's a gorgeous little bump, sazza!!


----------



## magnolia09

The first 2 pics (purple shirt) are from last night at 8 weeks. The last one is 7 weeks for comparison. Still no bump, but my waistline is definitely thicker. Had some bright red blood when I wiped last night but that seemed to be it. We spent all day Sunday in the hot sun and walking a lot at my sister-in-law's graduation, so I'm hoping it was just my body telling me to take it easy. Doesn't seem to be any blood this morning.
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks front.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









8 weeks side.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









7 weeks side.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

I can see the difference Magnolia - beginnings of a nice bump! Sorry you've had a scare, take it easy and rest up. If it comes back will you be able to see your doctor? They might be able to bring your scan forward for piece of mind? xxx


----------



## dizzy65

27 week bump :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







clothed resized.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 5









unclothed resized.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## magnolia09

TripleB said:


> I can see the difference Magnolia - beginnings of a nice bump! Sorry you've had a scare, take it easy and rest up. If it comes back will you be able to see your doctor? They might be able to bring your scan forward for piece of mind? xxx

Thanks! I can't wait to have a real bump. If I notice more, I'll definitely call the doctor and I'm sure they'll get me in or move up my ultrasound. I didn't call because I know I overdid it Sunday and I haven't seen anything since last night. Just trying to stay positive and remember that some bleeding can be normal.


----------



## TripleB

Absolutely, don't worry yourself unnecessarily, glad its gone now - PMA all the way! xxx


----------



## hannah76

magnolia - i can see your waist is thicker... exciting, eh?? i think you'll show sooner as you're so thin... no fluff to camoflage your bump :haha:

dizzy - gorgeous bump!

i can't see a difference from last week for me :(
 



Attached Files:







bump progression.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TripleB

I see a difference hannah, your bump is coming along nicely! xxx


----------



## magnolia09

Beautiful bump dizzy! 

Coming along nicely Hannah! It's hard to tell with the different clothing but I see a little difference from last week!


----------



## MadamRose

I see a little diffrence :) your lucky to be showing so early


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous bumps girlies xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

28 weeks.
https://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1601/2809s.jpg

https://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4040/2804g.jpg


----------



## Tulip

My progression - 6-9-15 weeks (I think)
 



Attached Files:







bump-progress-6-9-15.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## magnolia09

rainbows - your belly is perfectly round! beautiful!

tulip - it's nice to see the progression. you have a nice little bump starting! can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## TripleB

Looking good Nic! xxx


----------



## hannah76

rainbows and tulip - looking good! nice bumps going on there :)


----------



## MadamRose

Bit delayed positing this was me at 21 weeks exactly
With top on
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/21weeks2.jpg
This one makes me look very big (i dunno why) even in the mirror i aint this big and my OH agrees
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/21weeks.jpg


----------



## dizzy65

my 28 week bump photo :baby:
 



Attached Files:







clothed resized.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 3









uclothed resized.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hannah76

looking gorgeous ladies!


----------



## MadamRose

22weeks 2days
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/22weeks5days.jpg
1st time ever from the front
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/22weeks5days2.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Fab bump due and not a stretch mark in sight! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks, i'm still quite small in a good way. Like ive not gone over size, ive got a feeling i will suddenly get strech marks, im hoping to stay smallish until after 29 weeks as need to fit in a wedding dress


----------



## TripleB

I didn't know you were getting married - how exciting! I think you'll look like a perfect bride with your neat little bump. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes on the 24th July, and my dress is size 12, but is laced up at the back so has some give. Trying it on when i get to 25 weeks to see if it still fits. I can pop anytime after the wedding. A lot of people i have spoken to said you often dont pop until 30-32 weeks so hopefully it stays so neat. BTW hope the scan goes perfect tomorrow :D


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hun! Starting to get major butterflies now - on top of the nausea, what fun... xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, i cried in the waiting room for mine. I wasnt going to have an early scan as it was an early scan at 8 weeks and no 12 weeks scan or 12 week scan and no early scan. but also got early scan at 6 weeks because of bleeding. The 1st hospital i went to said they couldnt scan until 8 weeks which i knew was rubbish, so rang epu in tears and they gave me a scan 1 hour later so didnt have time to get butterflies until in the waiting room. It will go fine, i cried when she told me baby had a heartbeat


----------



## magnolia09

I'm a little late posting these, but here are my 9 weeks pictures from Monday. (The first one in the purple shirt is 8 weeks for comparison.)
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks side.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









9 weeks side.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









9 weeks front.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

You are definightly slight bigger hun :D


----------



## LunaBean

My 4 weeks bloat :rofl:

https://i47.tinypic.com/2r4h4p4.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

aww and i love the tatoo


----------



## magnolia09

Due#1-2010 said:


> You are definightly slight bigger hun :D

thanks :) i was at my parents' house for a few days so i think it was all the good food too! but all my pants are definitely feeling tight now. we have an ultrasound next friday so i'm hoping if everything is still okay, i'll finally be able to relax a little and maybe allow myself to buy some bigger pants! :rofl:


----------



## hannah76

super cute, magnolia!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Lizzie_Moon & Magnolia you both have lovely bumps :D

Me today @ 29 weeks :]

https://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9965/sdc10544b.jpg

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/5552/sdc10545.jpg

https://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6291/sdc10554.jpg

x


----------



## magnolia09

You have a perfect bump rainbows! :)


----------



## sazza

Everyone is looking fab! I love this thread. Here is my bump at 17wks. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous bumps girls, loving it! x


----------



## hoping:)

Finally I get to post on here:happydance: Nothing much just bloat:haha:
the first one is before pregnancy and the second one is 5 weeks
 



Attached Files:







side-b4pregnancy.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 24









side-5weeks.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TripleB

You are stunning hoping and will look fab with a bump! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Aww thanks Triple. I'm not sure my bump will look so nice with the Lovenox injections I have to take... I just started them yesterday and already have 2 bruises. I'm expecting my bump to look like a giant blueberry:haha: Oh well! It will all be worth it:) When do we get to see your pics??


----------



## TripleB

Good question! I feel very frumpy at the moment and scared to stand in front of a camera - maybe in a few weeks when I feel its bump rather than flab! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

lol... well I look forward to seeing them:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Booooooooooooo Triple! We have a scan pic, now we need a bloat pic! xx


----------



## Megg33k

hoping - You are gorgeous! Lovely little bump too!


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... here's my most recent 15 week bump pic added to the progression...
 



Attached Files:







bump progression.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Tulip

Awesome bump there Hannah, cooking up nicely!


----------



## TripleB

Ditto Tulip. You are looking fab Hannah, love the dress too! X


----------



## LunaBean

aww, cute bumps girls!!!


----------



## hannah76

thanks! the dress was bought at a 2nd hand shop for $6 but i get tons of compliments on it! sooo comfy - made with tshirt fabric :)


----------



## magnolia09

Looking great Hannah!


----------



## dizzy65

29 week bump photo:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







29 week resize.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5









29 weeks resized.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMojo

16+4

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01207.jpg


----------



## TripleB

So lovely Dizzy and Missy - I want one! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

you'll catch us up dnt worry
i had a decent chunk on my tummy b4 nudger lol.


----------



## dizzy65

theres plenty of time for you to get one :)


----------



## TripleB

MissyMojo said:


> you'll catch us up dnt worry
> i had a decent chunk on my tummy b4 nudger lol.

Me too Missy, looking forward to having an excuse for once though ! :rofl: xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

this was me pre- nudger bump @ 8weeks ish u can tell its all me lol 
*8wks(ish)* 
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC01065.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Missy - have you broken into my house and taken a photo of me in my underwear?! :rofl:. I'm telling you, at 8+2, that's exactly how I look! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

then by 16+4 u'll look blooming :)


----------



## TripleB

Excellent! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Jo what size did your boobs start as again? :shock:


----------



## MissyMojo

I was 34dd pre pregnancy. I'm now a 36g


----------



## Tulip

And I thought I was lucky that pregnancy allows me to trap a knitting needle under my boobs for the first time ever :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Missy, I AM you! Have just informed DH of the G-cup puppies to come - eyes on stalks! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

He he triple b. I love my boobs but they're heavy too


----------



## hannah76

yeah, if you look back a couple of pg's i think my bump progression also looks like a boob progression!! went from 36D to DD to 38DD and now i think i need to buy another bra... eek! they are heavy and now i find i knock into walls if i turn quickly and bump them on the steering wheel getting in the car... LOL


----------



## Agiboma

very nice bump due


----------



## TripleB

hannah76 said:


> yeah, if you look back a couple of pg's i think my bump progression also looks like a boob progression!! went from 36D to DD to 38DD and now i think i need to buy another bra... eek! they are heavy and now i find i knock into walls if i turn quickly and bump them on the steering wheel getting in the car... LOL

:rofl: Hannah - your poor boobs! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

i need to post one soon as i think im really started to get big and still got 6weeks to wait to be able to fit in my dress. Hope i can still fit


----------



## hoping:)

nice bumps ladies:thumbup:. here is my six week bloat...
 



Attached Files:







side-6weeks.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Agiboma

:baby:bump [email protected] 20 weeks:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0449.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tulip

Oh beautiful bump Agi :thumbup:

Hoping we are all going to get such a shock when you pop! Your body is fantastic!


----------



## sazza

*Just for fun!*

Btw girls, you are all looking fab - and Agi you have a lovely round bump! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







14 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bumps everyone :thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

30 weeks!

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10699.jpg

https://img816.imageshack.us/img816/4579/sdc10697.jpg

xxx


----------



## hannah76

gorgeous bumps everyone!!


----------



## dizzy65

30 weeks:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 4









resize 2.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Agiboma

ty all and very nice bumps ladies, it will be very nice to see pics off all of our healthy, term LO's


----------



## hannah76

looking rounder, i think!
 



Attached Files:







16 wk bump for progression.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

Love pic hannah def looking rounder :D and more pregnant :D
My 24 week viable bump
Bare bump
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/24weeks2.jpg
With top
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/24weeks.jpg
From front
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/24weeks3.jpg


----------



## hannah76

looking good due! congrats again on viability :)


----------



## rainbows_x

My (almost) 31 week bump.

https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1405/sdc10710.jpg

https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/6339/sdc10707.jpg

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

7 week bloat pic:)
 



Attached Files:







side-week7.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Agiboma

very nice bumps ladies


----------



## dizzy65

31 weeks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







resize clothed.jpg
File size: 75.7 KB
Views: 4









resized shirt up.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rainbows_x

Great bumps girls :thumbup:

Here's my almost 32 week bump.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/31610.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/3166.jpg
Wonky belly! Makes it look like she dropped! & my piercing scar :/

x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i got a scar on my belly from when my nephew pulled out my belly bar. You cant hardly notice yours at all your bump is lovely :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww thankyou :)

It just looks a bit odd but I'm getting used to it, just the shape of the whole belly looks weird haha.

x


----------



## MadamRose

I think its quite cute prob due to the way baby is lying


----------



## rainbows_x

Yeah, she is really low at the moment, I am waddling so bad lol!
x


----------



## hoping:)

You all look great ladies:flower: Here is my 8 week twin bloat... I might only be at week 7 based off of my last ultrasound but I have a tilted uterus so dates may be off because of that... I guess we will know for sure at next appt:dohh:

1st pic is before for a comparison
 



Attached Files:







side-b4pregnancy.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 14









side-week8.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sazza

:happydance: Bump Pic Comparison - I'm starting to get round! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







bump prog 9 13 20.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tulip

I'll post a 19week pic later girls - caution: swimming costume shot :rofl:

You are all looking HOT! xx


----------



## Tulip

19+1
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs146.snc4/36678_404435152202_711812202_4967142_4838809_n.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Your Munch-Bump is adorable! :)


----------



## hannah76

tulip - your bump is so cute and i love your swim suit too! so cute.

hoping - twins! congrats!!

sazza - looking good, nice and round indeed!

i'll be back later today with my 18 week bump pic. have to do some work first!


----------



## Kaylz--x

Lovin the bumps girls! :thumbup:

Heres my 24 week VIABLE bump! :happydance: Ahhh were viable!!!! So so happy to get this far after having two MC's
 



Attached Files:







24 week bump.JPG
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps everyone :D i need to do one soon, only 1 or 2 2nd trimester pics left


----------



## dizzy65

32 weeks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 94 KB
Views: 3









resize 2.jpg
File size: 91.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hoping:)

Tulip- your bump looks adorable in that swim suit!


----------



## Tulip

Oh Kaylz, your little princess is sitting so high! Wish Munch would rise up a bit so j can do my trousers up!!


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01299.jpg 20weeks !!! eek


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 20 Weeks, Nudger! :hugs: You look great, Jo!


----------



## rainbows_x

32+6

Was taken in hospital so excuse the state of me!
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Pregnancy/SDC10734.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Love these bumps! I might be brave enough to post a pic if my 12 week scan goes ok on Tues. Love that swimming costume Nic! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Just do it Triple!!!:D

Here is my 9 week bloat...
 



Attached Files:







side-week9.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## frsttimemommy

oh oh! can i add mine?! i know i haven't had a loss but i wanna share my bumps!


----------



## LunaBean

I luv all your bumps!!! Tulip yours is SO cute!!!!! :):) I have one like that in the swimming costume I got for hols last week when I shuda been 8 weeks, but didnt get a chance to post it up, boo!


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Lizzie :hugs:

This is yesterday at 20+2. FINALLY I look pregnant:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs062.ash2/36461_406155077202_711812202_5015445_2802857_n.jpg


----------



## TripleB

You look blooming gorgeous Nic! Love the fruit juice in a wine glass too! X


----------



## Tulip

Haha thanks darling, gotta love the pineapple 'vino'. 
Looking fwd to your bump pic when you're on cloud 9 on Tuesday xx


----------



## Megg33k

You look great, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Lovely bump Tulip! I like your top btw, wheres it from? :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Kaylz--x said:


> Lovely bump Tulip! I like your top btw, wheres it from? :haha:

I asked the same thing its from primark

my last 2nd tri pics 26+5
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/26weeks5days.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/26weeks5days2.jpg
from the front
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/26weeks5days3.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Looking great, Due! xx


----------



## MadamRose

I cant believe it was my last 2nd tri bump


----------



## dizzy65

33 week bump
 



Attached Files:







front resize.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 5









side resized.jpg
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeeek, go Dizzy! Looking hottttttt mumma! xx


----------



## dizzy65

thanks i feel so huge thou hehe


----------



## Wantabean

hey girls. i havent posted in ages been lurking sorry lol heres my bump today
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/random007.jpg
i love your bump tulip, looking awsome!!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Kirstie where on earth have you been?! We missed you! Bump looking pukka darling, good work :D xx


----------



## Agiboma

Very nice bump ladies


----------



## zoe87

Lovely bumps ladies :) I should post some!


----------



## TripleB

Right then, here goes... mainly flab but a little bit of bump at 13 weeks... xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC01010.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps everyone :D


----------



## Tulip

Lovely bump Lou! xx


----------



## Wantabean

sorry tulip. my internet is down at home so i am only on here wen visiting my mum. its getting sorted so ill be back for good then lol how are you doing?
how is everyone?

xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Whoop, will be great to have you back! We are good - all the winter babies are now in second or third tri - eek! x


----------



## MadamRose

27 weeks 5days

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/27weeks5days.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/27weeks5days2.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Surely no one is saying your bump is too small now due?! Beautiful. X


----------



## MadamRose

thanks no they dont, but i can still fit into my size 12 wedding dress for in 2 weeks :yipee:
I went to a school fair the other day (was actually the primary school i used to go to) and one of the teachers (one of my old teachers) actually asked me when i was due, i hadnt got anything to show i was preg other than that :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

34 weeks:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 4









resize 2.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

Here's my bump that's sprouted overnight at 13+5!
 



Attached Files:







13+5.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tulip

Looking good Louise and Dizzy! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely triple :D


----------



## hoping:)

Triple its good to see you finally posted your bump:thumbup: It is coming along nicely


----------



## rainbows_x

34+4
Stretchmarks :( 

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/3442.jpg

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/22w.jpg 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/22weeks.jpg


----------



## dizzy65

35 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 5









resize front.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hannah76

gorgeous bumps, ladies!! love to see all our bumps coming along nicely :D

here's mine at 21 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21 week bump july 19.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rainbows_x

36+0

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/3605.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/36017.jpg

x


----------



## MommahSarah

my first baby after the loss of my daughter to s.i.d.s.... its a lot harder being pregnant now then i thought =(

10 weeks
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/Mom2Mason/OMFG/10weeks.jpg


----------



## dizzy65

36 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 4









resize 2.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dizzy65

37 weeks full term bump :D
 



Attached Files:







resized.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 3









resized 2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaylz--x

Great bumps everyone! :hugs:

Heres my bumpage at 29 weeks. OMG its getting so big! Didnt realise until I saw this photo.
 



Attached Files:







29 week bump.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissyMojo

25 weeks

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/25w.jpg


----------



## MissMaternal

Gorgeous bumps everyone! Can't wait to be able to post my bump pics in here!!! Won't post one for a while though, i've still got a mini bumpage from my last pregnancy lol! (well, not really bumpage, more like flabbage lol) 

Fingers crossed it's a sticky bean :) xx


----------



## rainbows_x

38 weeks!

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000266.jpg

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000263.jpg
x


----------



## LunaBean

Love the bumps girls!


----------



## terri21

35+5 Weeks
 



Attached Files:







48 - 35+5 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MadamRose

Its been 4 weeks since i did a bump pic, im a bit upset with myself i let it slip as did have one each week up until this, but i will keep going again now, as want to make a bump book when LO is here.

this is me 31weeks 5days
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/31weeks5days.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/31weeks5days2.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Here is my almost 18-week bump. I feel huge already and thinking this is going to be a big baby! xxx
 



Attached Files:







17+4.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bump triple


----------



## dizzy65

38 week bump photo
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 2









resize 2.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rainbows_x

39 weels.

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/39.jpg


----------



## Leanne020807

Rainbow that bump is huge!!! and so neat :D V. jelous!! :)

Lovely photos off all of the bumps, hopefully i will be adding my bump soon :)


----------



## dizzy65

39 week bump photo.. could be my last set of bump photos :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









resize 2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissMaternal

Dizzy wow, 39 weeks already! Hope everything goes smoothly for you when the time comes! Not long now, i'm sure :flower: xx


----------



## onedaybaby

Hi everyone. May I introduce myself here?

I will share bump pics when I'm past 12 weeks and I know everything is ok. I'm so nervous for the next 3 weeks. Had no problems whatsoever for this pregnancy after losing first at 10 weeks in Feb/March this year. But looking back it measured 4mm at 6 weeks with a heartbeat which is too small isn't it but no one said anything about it so I now suspect that I actually lost it at 11.5 weeks when I got bleeding just before 12 week scan and it wasn't growing properly, and not 2 weeks before like they thought based on measurements.

This time I had scan at 7+3 because I felt so nervous but nothing was wrong, just had some late brown implantation bleeding in CM, and it was perfect, HB and 1cm long so spot on. I'm having so much CM all the time but all clear and boobs are so sore compared to last time and I have nausea on and off when I had none last time so all looks good and no reason for things to go wrong now... fingers crossed.

Scary times. But very pleased as in last 2 days my tummy has really popped! But at same time I don't want to look too pregnant just yet as the way it looks now I look about 4 months at least! Maybe just even more bloat!

Wishing for a beautiful bump!


----------



## MadamRose

This is my belly at 33weeks today. 
Everyone keeps telling me ive dropped but i dont think i have :shrug:
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/33weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/33weeks2.jpg


For comparison me at 31weeks and 5days 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/31weeks5days.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/31weeks5days2.jpg


----------



## Beadette

great bump due! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Here is my almost 18-week bump. I feel huge already and thinking this is going to be a big baby! xxx

Well you don't look huge xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

my first 3rd tri picci! 

27weeks
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/DSC01508.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Y'all look great!!!


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to you, OneDayBaby! xx

Looking good girls, here's me last weekend at 26+3:
 



Attached Files:







26+3 (1).jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MadamRose

Ive done a pic of my belly progression over time from 5weeks 1day until when i turned 33weeks :cloud9:
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/overtime2.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

Lovely bump ladies :)

Not sure if I will ever feel comfortable sharing pictures of my bump to be, I wish I was tiny before I got preggers like some of you. My non baby tummy was huge before I even add in a baby bump - maybe when the time comes I will feel a little more confident sharing some pics :)


----------



## MadamRose

SmileyShazza said:


> Lovely bump ladies :)
> 
> Not sure if I will ever feel comfortable sharing pictures of my bump to be, I wish I was tiny before I got preggers like some of you. My non baby tummy was huge before I even add in a baby bump - maybe when the time comes I will feel a little more confident sharing some pics :)

Aww im sure you will get more comfy hun, no one is gonna judge you from how you looked before :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

40 weeks :)

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10990.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Yay Rainbows! Can't wait to hear Bump has arrived safely xxx

Shaz - give it a few months and you'll be ALL BUMP and feel happy to share xxx


----------



## TripleB

Here's the next instalment - bit of a growth spurt this week. Got lots of new maternity clothes today to celebrate!

Shazza - I PROMISE you, you'll be so proud of your bump you'll change your mind I'm sure :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







19+3.JPG
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

Look @ you, Louise! Wow! No hiding that one, eh? :happydance: Gorgeous!

You too, Rainbows!!! :yipee:


----------



## babysimpson

Shazza - I'm really big too and haven't taken any bump pics at all yet but I will take a couple when I'm scanned as I'm doing up a scrapbook for me and my mum (who I only see a few times a year) so that we both have memories of the journey I took. Every time I have a scan, I will be putting in a bump pic beside it (or a bloaty tum pic).


----------



## MEJOY

Nice bumps ladies :flower: I want to post one but I am just 6 weeks and it's all bloat....maybe in a couple of weeks I'll feel more comfortable and post one :thumbup:


----------



## dizzy65

40 week bump
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









resize 2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

Good luck dizzy and rainbows - those babies look ready to me! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

My fat/bloat at 8+5 :blush:
 



Attached Files:







8+5.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megg33k

That's about how I look normally, Deb! At least you have a baby in there! :) I love it on you more than I do on me!


----------



## TripleB

Love the pic deb - look forward to seeing that bump expand! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

34 weeks
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/34weeks.jpg 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/34weeks2.jpg


----------



## hannah76

ladies... looking good! 

and deb... CONGRATS!!


----------



## Beadette

I might start with a 6 week bump just to show what I look like now although there's only fat/bloat to see! lol x


----------



## Tulip

Do it! It's so great to have you back on your own thread! xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Beadette said:


> I might start with a 6 week bump just to show what I look like now although there's only fat/bloat to see! lol x

Yes do i started at like 5 weeks when mine was all just fat and bloat, its amazing to see where i am now :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Do it! It's so great to have you back on your own thread! xxxxxx

Exactly what I was thinking! xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Here are my last few bumpster pics....

24, 25 & 26 weeks and about to enter the world of third tri!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 24 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 2









Bump 25 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 2









Bump 26 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## debgreasby

Looking good Lolly x


----------



## jenny25

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=111929&d=1282992574

my lovely bloat :cloud9:


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Jenny, I just stalked ur last post and found ya hehe!! CONGRATS!!! lots of sticky :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Tulip

Dizzy is home! Welcome to the world Scottie Leon! :kiss:


----------



## Beadette

Ok so here is my 7 week bloat/fat.

Excuse the saggy arse - i've got hubby's joggers on!!

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/bump7w.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Woohoo, grow little Blueberry, grow! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/bump-pics.jpg my progression :) 13/18/23/28


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump missy :D


----------



## MadamRose

35weeks
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/35weeks2.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/35weeks.jpg

My 34week bump as a contrast 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/34weeks.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Due what a gorgeos bump! I hope I have a bump like you when i'm bigger x


----------



## MadamRose

Im sure you will do, it will be no time at all until it starts to come out :D


----------



## TripleB

Wow due, you can really see a late growth spurt there - she's nearly cooked!

Lovely progression Jo!

Will post another bump pic soon.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im hoping not to get much bigger not becuase i dont want her to be big, but becuase atm, other that stretchies i had on my hips already i only have one white stretch mark on my bump and im hoping not to get anymore

I think you can start to see me getting lower as well


----------



## TripleB

Yep - bigger and lower! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lol, im so excited about seeing midwife tomorrow or friday for my homebirth visit, as i wanna know if she is engaged anymore :haha:


----------



## TripleB

She does look it! xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Aww lovely bumps everyone!

Heres me at 33 weeks. My first bump picture with my face in it:blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0078.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hmm I seem to have popped out over the last week or so. Not a good look when you are trying to keep it secret till 16 weeks lol


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed, you have! :) I think its adorable!


----------



## TripleB

Looking good Vick - that won't be a secret much longer!

Here's my 21+3 bump pic... xxx
 



Attached Files:







21+3.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beadette

Lovely bumps girls x


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps everyone :D


----------



## MissyMojo

eek everyone has lovely bumps :) and manages to get nice shots - do you girls have oh /some one take ur pics for you?? lol

29weeks 
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/DSC01578.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

I either get OH to take them or put the camera on the windowsill and put it on self time to go off :D lovely bump missy


----------



## Vickieh1981

Looking good Louise. xx


----------



## Beadette

Humour me - 8 week bump/fat/bloat

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/8weekbump.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

Looking good Neens x


----------



## Lolly W

Here's me at 28 weeks- still pretty titchy but I'm feeling a lot rounder this week. Looking great everyone!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 28 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 75.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

lovely lolly :D


----------



## MadamRose

36week bump

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/36weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/36weeks2.jpg


----------



## Beadette

You look great due xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Lovely bumps girlies! Cant wait til Ive mine!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am loving these bump pictures ladies :thumbup:

I am actually starting to get excited for when my bump starts popping now :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Yay - knew you would Shazza! xxx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Kaylz--x said:


> Aww lovely bumps everyone!
> 
> Heres me at 33 weeks. My first bump picture with my face in it:blush:

Aww! Your so daggone cute!! Why dont u have these on fb!!


----------



## Kaylz--x

PrayinForBaby said:


> Kaylz--x said:
> 
> 
> Aww lovely bumps everyone!
> 
> Heres me at 33 weeks. My first bump picture with my face in it:blush:
> 
> Aww! Your so daggone cute!! Why dont u have these on fb!!Click to expand...


LOL :blush: Thanks Steph! Yeah think I will put them on fb. Gonna have a nosey at your bump pictures now on fb and compare :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Mojos%20bits/15-9-10.jpg taken today at 30+5


----------



## Lolly W

Here's me at 29 weeks - looking slightly more pregnant than I have (at last!) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 29 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 76.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

About time you sprouted Lolly, looking at the long legs in the scan pic! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

37weeks/ full term bump :yipee:

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/37weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/37weeks2.jpg


----------



## Lolly W

Tulip said:


> About time you sprouted Lolly, looking at the long legs in the scan pic! xxx

I know! Even the sonographer commented on the long legs! Weird as OH and I have quite short legs :blush:


----------



## Beadette

Gorgeous bumps ladies.

9 weeks bloat/fat

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/9weeks.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Looking good girls. I need to see a 23 week bump from Louise now lol.

This is my 14 weeks bump


----------



## TripleB

It's here Vick (from last weekend at 22+3):
 



Attached Files:







Bump2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww you look great. Where is the top from?


----------



## TripleB

It's from Debenhams (the Red Herring maternity range). I've told myself I have to stop shopping now! xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Everyone looks amazing! I can't wait to have an actual bump instead of bloat! Will probably upload one after 12 week scan :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps everyone :D


----------



## Beadette

10 week bloat!!!!!!!!!!

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/10weekbump.jpg


----------



## Tulip

^^^ Poo baby!! :rofl:

Just remembered we forgot to take a pic at the weekend :dohh: Will have to do a self-portrait...


----------



## Tulip

Here ya go:

https://munchkin.typepad.com/.a/6a0133f466f713970b0133f46b6e1a970b-580wi


----------



## Beadette

Oh my god!!! Lol - look how tiny you are under your bust and how big your bump is xxx


----------



## Tulip

I dunno Neen I still feel small. I suppose there is another 2 months to go yet LOL. OMG I'm going to be a bump-monster :shock:


----------



## debgreasby

Nik your bump is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Nik your bump is gorgeous!!!

Yes, gorgeous... AND HUGE! :shock: WHOA! 

You look amazing though!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Neen I can definitely see a difference in your last two pictures :)

Nic - your bump is just so fab! Munch is building a nice home in there obviously :winkwink:


----------



## Beadette

Shaz - that was only the poo baby!! lol xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow Tulip your bump is amazing!!!!! xx


----------



## MadamRose

38weeks, loads of people i know who have had babies reasently say i look small but i had a scan yesterday to check babys psotion for homebirth and she is already estimated to be 8lbs
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/38weeks2.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/38weeks.jpg

37weeks for comparision
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/37weeks.jpg


----------



## Tulip

It's alllllll Chloe, that bump! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes well it suppose when i last got weighed i had only put on 6lbs and with a baby weighing 8lbs im shocked :haha: 
but as everyone says its easier to lose after that way :D


----------



## TripleB

Everyone is different due - small doesn't mean wrong. I can look at my friends who are at the same stage as me and think that I am a heffer in comparison but its just the way we carry differently - you carry 8lbs beautifully! You'll probably be back to your pre-pregnancy weight waaaaaaaaay before your friends too - you lucky thing! 

Here's my latest bump pic taken yesterday at 23+5. No difference to last week really - just moving a lot more!
 



Attached Files:







Bump3.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MadamRose

thanks triple and your bump looks lovely :D


----------



## Tulip

Pink bump still looking fabby Louise :haha:


----------



## Tulip

:dohh: double post!


----------



## Megg33k

Defo a :pink: bump, Louise! No question!


----------



## TripleB

I'm beginning to believe you Nic! xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Have been admiring your bumps on here ladies and thought I would add mine! Just worked out how to do it!

18+3
 



Attached Files:







18+3.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMaternal

Looks like it's coming along nicely Rainbow! Lovely bump! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Louise I know you won't see this now as you are on holiday but I love seing your bump pictures :happydance: I don't think you look massive - it's mostly baby in that bump by the looks of things.

RP - your bump is coming along nicely hun :thumbup: definitely nice and rounded at the front there :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

16 weeks bump


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps rainbowpea and Vickieh1981


----------



## Beadette

Ok so here's 11 week bump/bloat............

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/11weekbump.jpg

lots smaller than last week - but i did have poo baby on board then! lol xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

cute little bump beadette! xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Ok here it is my plus size bump !
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2









bump 1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely fluffy :D


----------



## Beadette

Love it fluffy x


----------



## Lolly W

Here's me at 31 weeks! Definitely a fair bit rounder but everyone still says I'm teeny!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 31 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rainbowpea

Love the bumps girls! X


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickieh1981 said:


> 16 weeks bump
> 
> View attachment 119779

Loving the bumpage hun! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beadette said:


> Ok so here's 11 week bump/bloat............
> 
> https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/11weekbump.jpg
> 
> lots smaller than last week - but i did have poo baby on board then! lol xx

That made me LOL



fluffyblue said:


> Ok here it is my plus size bump !

I don't think you look plus size at all hun. You look great.



Lolly W said:


> Here's me at 31 weeks! Definitely a fair bit rounder but everyone still says I'm teeny!

You are teeny



MissMaternal said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 16 weeks bump
> 
> View attachment 119779
> 
> 
> Loving the bumpage hun! xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun


----------



## Lucia

Lovely bumps ladies!


----------



## MadamRose

39 weeks, so my last bump before DD

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/39weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/39weeks2.jpg


----------



## Rainbowpea

Wow 7 days! Good luck Hun! Xx


----------



## Beadette

12 week bump pic

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/12weekbump1.jpg


----------



## Rainbowpea

Wow beadette you are super skinny with a proper little bump popping out, love it! Xx


----------



## Beadette

Ah Rainbow thank you, that's made my day! But it's just an illusion that I'm skinny! Must be the black clothes! I'm a 12-14 in real life! Lol! I love that I've got a little bumpage! Xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bump beadette


----------



## Lolly W

Here's me at 32 weeks - getting excited to finally be in maternity clothes!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 32 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wish2bmama

Loving all the bump pics!

Here is me at 22 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks!.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaylz--x

Lovely bumps Beadette, Lolly and wish2bmama. Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## XxGemmaXX

My first post in this thread O:)

Here is my bump at 12 weeks :D

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/RNCwp1.png
https://lb2f.lilypie.com/CqwEp1.png
 



Attached Files:







Image0448.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rainbowpea

Wow that's a decent bump for 12 weeks Gemma! Lovely bumps girls! X


----------



## Tulip

^^ Agreed! Lovely bump Gemma :)

Here's my 33+1 taken at the midwife clinic - I look so skinny apart from the bump!
 



Attached Files:







33+1a.png
File size: 261.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh that's adorable!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Ooh tulip you are ALL baby! You're going to be back in your size 8s a few weeks later I can tell! Xx


----------



## Tulip

Rainbowpea said:


> Ooh tulip you are ALL baby! You're going to be back in your size 8s a few weeks later I can tell! Xx

I hope so! Hubby is planning an exercise regime :dohh:


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Ah thanks ladies :D

Loving all the bump pics and I this is sec so showing quicker then last time :p 

Gem x


----------



## MadamRose

due date bump hopefully the last i post

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/40weeks.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/40weeks2.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Due you do look ready to drop any minute! Gorgeous bump xx


----------



## MadamRose

Beadette said:


> Due you do look ready to drop any minute! Gorgeous bump xx

Just hoping i do pop any second :haha: just want her to come now


----------



## Tulip

Due#1-2010 said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Due you do look ready to drop any minute! Gorgeous bump xx
> 
> Just hoping i do pop any second :haha: just want her to come nowClick to expand...

Due has been demanding Chloe arrives for the last 3+ weeks. Bless you darling, your daughter is playing games with mummy already :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Due you do look ready to drop any minute! Gorgeous bump xx
> 
> Just hoping i do pop any second :haha: just want her to come nowClick to expand...
> 
> Due has been demanding Chloe arrives for the last 3+ weeks. Bless you darling, your daughter is playing games with mummy already :haha:Click to expand...

She most certianly is Tulip, she has shown everyone wrong now by going overdue so she has proved her point enough and really can come now im so fed up, and not sleeping well as i just cant get comfy getting about 4 or 5 hours a night :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Due - are they normal jeans? If so how do you possibly wear normal ones? :haha:

Here is my 18 week side and front bump pics


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Bump today at 12+3 :D

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/963/image0466.jpg 

Gem x
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/inqep1.png
https://lb2f.lilypie.com/CqwEp1.png


----------



## MadamRose

No they are under the bump maternity jeans :haha:
However i was in nroaml jeans until about 22 weeks


----------



## KimmyB

Lovely bumps ladies! This is my first time posting on this thread so the following 3 pictures are 8weeks, second is 15 weeks and last is today at 33+2 :cloud9:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs345.ash2/62550_10150278029545532_599570531_14961073_8337743_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs339.ash1/29118_10150200150630532_599570531_12794842_8164117_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs785.snc4/66549_10150287842870532_599570531_15159293_2329298_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay Kimmy! Such a round boy-bump! Beautiful :) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thats a lovely bump kimmy :D


----------



## TripleB

Totally gorgeous Kimmy! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks girls :blush: I just keep noticing how shiny my skin is from all the stretching :haha:


----------



## wish2bmama

I love the bump pics Kimmy!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am loving seeing all the progression in everyones bumps :thumbup:

I might take another couple this weekend as it will have been 3 weeks since the last ones I took :)


----------



## TripleB

Can't wait to see your bump pic Shazza! 

These are the comments I have received at work today:

*You seem to have exploded
*You've put on a lot of weight recently 
*Are you sure there's only one in there?
*Have you got wind?
*(referred to in an email from Occ Health) _"a temporary car parking space in front of building would be beneficial due to physical limitations of her increasing size"_

Luckily they were all just having a laugh with me but I am considering not wearing this top again!

Here's me at 26+4 (I think it's getting more pointy - making me swing from girl thoughts to boy ones!):
 



Attached Files:







Bump4.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KimmyB

Oooh Louise that is one pointy bump! I think its gorgeous! I am also thinking boy for you :D


----------



## Tulip

Still high enough for me to say :pink: 

:rofl: @ parking space email!!


----------



## TripleB

Thought I'd waste the last 30 mins of the working day doing a progression of my bump pics - scary stuff!
 



Attached Files:







Progression.pdf
File size: 173.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Vickieh1981

PMSL At the parking space comment.

You have grown a lot since the last pic though. Still looking great.


----------



## Wantabean

ok so thought i really shouldget bump pic up lol here is me 33weeks 

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/DSC00164.jpg

excuse the mess. just finishind decorating so still a bit muddled.


----------



## Wantabean

^^^^ just noticed i dnt have my engagement ring on here lol oops hope oh doesnt see and take offence lol


----------



## Lolly W

Here's my 33 week bump girls!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 33 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tulip

Looking fab Kirstie and Lolly! :thumbup:

Will take mine tomorrow @ MW! xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks nic :) ill need to do another soon lol i should really keep on top of it lol xxx

looking great lolly xx


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Bump on Tues at 13 weeks 

https://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6181/image0488.jpg

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7883/image0485.jpg


Gem x
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/inqep1.png

https://lb2f.lilypie.com/CqwEp1.png


----------



## Vickieh1981

My 19 week bump picture


----------



## TripleB

Really coming on now Vick! xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Here's my 34 week bump - very brave in my bra!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 34 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wish2bmama

My 24 week Vday bump! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TripleB

Lovely viable bump wish!

I decided to be brave and post a bare-bump pic at almost 28 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







27+5.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wish2bmama

Oh I love it triple!


----------



## lovemomma

How do I post pictures on here (LOL) i have know clue what im doing will someone help me out?

This is my 16 week bump with my second pregnancy:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ghsfgfsn.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Can't wait to see your bump pic Shazza!
> 
> These are the comments I have received at work today:
> 
> *You seem to have exploded
> *You've put on a lot of weight recently
> *Are you sure there's only one in there?
> *Have you got wind?
> *(referred to in an email from Occ Health) _"a temporary car parking space in front of building would be beneficial due to physical limitations of her increasing size"_
> 
> Luckily they were all just having a laugh with me but I am considering not wearing this top again!
> 
> Here's me at 26+4 (I think it's getting more pointy - making me swing from girl thoughts to boy ones!):

Well I tried taking a picture at the weekend but my bump looked no bigger to me than it did at 15weeks so I deleted it :dohh: Will try and take a picture either this weekend while we are away (and hopefully have a better mirror to take it in) or next weekend when we get back as there should definitely be some progression then as it will be 5 weeks since my last one.

I think your bump is absolutely gorgeous  I love the progression pictures! It definitely appears to be becoming more pointy  not sure what that means :wacko: I think your top looks great too :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/jo-bumps1.png

25w 30w 36w 

eek 

:hug: to all the PAL ladies x


----------



## TripleB

Looking really fab Jo - such a nice shaped bump! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump missy :D


----------



## wish2bmama

I love the bump pics jo!


----------



## Lolly W

Hi everyone,

Looking good girls!

Here's me 35 weeks down - 35 days to go! Feeling great just desperate to meet her now!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 35 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissyMojo

not too much longer left hunni xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

What a perfect bump Lolly! :hugs:

Well this will be my last ever bump pic as I'm being induced tomorrow :happydance::cry: Gosh I'm so emotional!!
 



Attached Files:







40 week bump.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lolly W

Kaylz--x said:


> What a perfect bump Lolly! :hugs:
> 
> Well this will be my last ever bump pic as I'm being induced tomorrow :happydance::cry: Gosh I'm so emotional!!

Good luck and hurry back to tell us how it goes! :baby:


----------



## wish2bmama

25 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bumps ladies


----------



## Tulip

Full term today! :cloud9: Here is my 36+4 monkey:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs834.snc4/69469_444372497202_711812202_5913803_3512294_n.jpg


----------



## Lolly W

Tulip said:


> Full term today! :cloud9: Here is my 36+4 monkey:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs834.snc4/69469_444372497202_711812202_5913803_3512294_n.jpg

Woohoo! Can't wait to be full term :happydance: xxx


----------



## TripleB

Beautiful bump Nic (love the jumper too!) xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:D loving all the beautiful bumps :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

I just can't believe you are full term already Nic, I remember you being in your first trimester


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump nic :D

Here is a different type from me 17days post pregnancy :D
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/17dayspostpregnancy.jpg


----------



## wish2bmama

Wow!!! You look AMAZING!


----------



## Vickieh1981

WOW I wish I could look like that just over 2 weeks later. You look amazing


----------



## Vickieh1981

Here is my 21 week bump plus a front on one. It wont let me upload so trying photobucket now.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/21weeksfrontshot29-10-10.jpghttps://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/21weeks29-10-10.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Vickieh1981 said:


> WOW I wish I could look like that just over 2 weeks later. You look amazing

I had to go out and buy a pair of new jeans, as some of my old pre-pregnancy jeans were even too big for me. People kept sayign i looked like it had lost weight on my face ect while i was pregnant, and i never really put on any exess weight other than baby.
I would also say if you can most def breastfed my uterus srank back to normal size really quickly


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh definitely. Breastfeeding just shrank me really quickly last time. And it's free lol


----------



## MadamRose

yes other than the 1000's of breastpads i need as leak so much :haha:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ahhh that's a downside. I am lucky in that I never needed breastpads after a couple of weeks - I didn't leak. Maybe my body just got used to feeding after 3.5 years solid pmsl.

You should buy some washable ones - it'd work out cheaper x


----------



## MadamRose

never even knew they did washable ones :dohh:


----------



## Beadette

Girls you look fab! xxx


----------



## Lolly W

Looking great everyone - Here's my 36 week piccy!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 36 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SmileyShazza

Right am being brave - took this when we were on holiday. Bump at 19weeks.....

https://i53.tinypic.com/11bkc29.jpg

Will probably wait a couple of weeks to do another one now :haha: am hoping in the next month I'll have an outy bump :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT Shazza! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Great bump shaz xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Right, here i go! My first bump pic from this pregnancy! Have been worried about posting one this time, don't want to jinx it. But am starting to get a proper bump now and want to show it off! This is me a few days ago at 14+3.... xx

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f75/xxtinkerbellxx20/IMG_2716.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Gorgeous bump! And might I say, a fab pair of boobs! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Yay pretty bump! And more fantastic knockers - jealous!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

You look great hun. I agree on the brill boobs too xx


----------



## MadamRose

you look lovely hun


----------



## MissMaternal

TripleB said:


> Gorgeous bump! And might I say, a fab pair of boobs! xxx




Tulip said:


> Yay pretty bump! And more fantastic knockers - jealous!!




Vickieh1981 said:


> You look great hun. I agree on the brill boobs too xx

You all made me actually laugh out loud! Thanks very much... ;) Although i do wish they would stop growing....a G cup is big enough for me thanks..:haha:


----------



## Tulip

:shock:


----------



## LunaBean

aww love all your bumps girls!!


----------



## Tulip

Can't wait to have you back Luna xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Hopefully wont be to long! I wana test now, even tho its wayy too early :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

5 dpo is... _eager_, even by my standards! :rofl:


----------



## midori1999

LunaBean said:


> Hopefully wont be to long! I wana test now, even tho its wayy too early :rofl:

Test, I got mine at what must have been 7 days PO... :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

I got my last 2 bfp's at 7dpo too!!! But I think 5dpo it early even for me :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Here's me at 29+5 - scared the cr*p out of me when I saw how big it looks!
 



Attached Files:







29+5.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump :D


----------



## Tulip

Frickin AWESOME Louise!!


----------



## Beadette

Triple - was an amazing bump!! And can I guess team BLUE!!!! x


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Beadette - I'm thinking it looks blue too but my brain is telling me pink! Are you finding out what team you're on? xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Thats one amazing bump!!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Triple, that is one amazing baby bump + body! You look fabulous!!!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks wish, I can assure you the body is far from amazing! xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Love the bump triple. I'm with beadette, that's a boy! X


----------



## TripleB

I'm loving these boy vibes, boys name is sorted, struggling with girls xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Wow Louise where has that come from!? That bump has certainly popped since your last picture :D

I'm thinking that looks like a boy bump too :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Not sure Shazza - fundal height increased 3cm in 1.5 weeks but baby went from transverse to head-down so maybe that's it...xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Triple you look amazing!!!! I would say :blue: too!! xx


----------



## Beadette

TripleB said:


> Thanks Beadette - I'm thinking it looks blue too but my brain is telling me pink! Are you finding out what team you're on? xxx

Nope - I'm sooooo team yellow!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Beadette said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Beadette - I'm thinking it looks blue too but my brain is telling me pink! Are you finding out what team you're on? xxx
> 
> Nope - I'm sooooo team yellow!!! xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Cool! Another recruit! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Go Team Yellow :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Louise, you look amazing! I kind feel like you do... Looks blue but feels pink! LOL Gorgeous either way!

I want to be back in here now! :hissy:


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Megg. Can't wait to see you back in here too - don't think it will be too long though :hugs: xxx


----------



## Beadette

My 17 week bumpage......

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/17weeksbump.jpg

It's popped out from nowhere!!! x


----------



## TripleB

It's going to be a beauty! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Neen your bump is going to be a corker I can tell :)


----------



## Beadette

I'm going to be huge!!!!!!! x


----------



## wish2bmama

My 26w2d bump! Sorry about the streaks.. I had just cleaned and the glass stuff left them. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TripleB

Lovely neat bump wish! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Lovely bump wish xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Fab bumps Beadette and Wish! 
Beadette, where did THAT come from?!?! xx


----------



## LunaBean

love those bumps! :D


----------



## Tulip

Looking fabulous girls! Here's my 38-week-misbehaving-blood-pressure bump:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs902.snc4/71542_448271542202_711812202_5984409_3562595_n.jpg

Head towards the light, son, come on!


----------



## TripleB

Wow Nic, is it my imagination or did you have another growth spurt? Still looking slender as anything but def ready to pop! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah he's defo grown in the last 2 weeks, FH is now spot on! Even with him engaging :)


----------



## Beadette

MissMaternal said:


> Fab bumps Beadette and Wish!
> Beadette, where did THAT come from?!?! xx

I've no idea!!! Woke up to it yesterday!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

I'll hopefully be posting mine in a week or 2:D


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks Lizzie!!! :wohoo: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

bc i'm sick of sitting around and just wait for bloat to turn into bump

my progress pics!


(lol and judging by my yammies, you can see our weather go from summer to winter too bahahaha)


https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/progress-1.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/progress2.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/progress3.jpg


----------



## Lolly W

Yay! Here's my 37 week term bump! I'm so pleased with myself as part of me thought I'd never get here :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 37 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tulip

Looking hotttttttt Kim and Lolly! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

looks very cute Lolly!!!

hehe Nic, it's like he's sticking his bum out
*has watched too much Alex Agnew comedy*


----------



## Megg33k

You girls look great! :D


----------



## aussiettc

here is mine from 11weeks and 4days.
I will say that i feel quite embarrassed posting it cause i'm not the smallest person and i think i just look fat:blush:, so this might be the only one from me. sorry about the orientation you need to tilt your head
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1618.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

You look fab Aussie, obviously baby bump. Don't let it be the last pic you post! xxx


----------



## wish2bmama

I think it looks like a true bump aussiettc. :) x


----------



## MadamRose

lovely aussiettc.


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Mary*, that is a true baby bump!
*wants asap!*


----------



## Lolly W

My little Livi is feeling bigger by the day! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 38 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> *Mary*, that is a true baby bump!
> *wants asap!*

if i could l would gladly swap with you any day


----------



## tinybutterfly

well, there's always head switching surgery... but i've heard it leaves such a nasty mark in your neck lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Right I got brave today - took a couple of clothes bump pics but also a naked bump one too.

So here is my bumage at 22w 4d.......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1211.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1215.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SugarFairy

Aw love your bump Shazza!


----------



## Megg33k

Gosh, you all look amazing! Jealous in all the best ways! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

all looking hot stuff!!!

Here is 19 week bumpage from me..............

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/19weeksbump.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Looking fab Beadette - early indications are telling me boy-shaped (nice and neat!) xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks Hun! Xxx


----------



## Tulip

40+1. Pleeeeease let it be the last!
Is it me or does it look like my jeans are holding him up? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







40+1a.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Beadette

He's defo lower Nic!! Bless you! What a perfect bump though! Bet there's not a stretch mark in sight xxxx


----------



## Tulip

No, I have been lucky in that respect. Apparently it's a familial thing, and my mum never had any with either of us xx


----------



## SugarFairy

Beadette your bump is so cute

Tulip - hoping its the last photo for you and your baba comes soon. Loving the bump though


----------



## TripleB

Get those jeans off then Nic! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Maybe that IS the problem!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^word!!! get naked!


----------



## tinybutterfly

my "poof there it is" bumpy at 14+5 (after eating but who cares, only a matter of time before it's like this in the morning too!)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/poofthereitis.jpg


----------



## wish2bmama

pretty bumps ladies!

Nic, that is one glowing bump! :rofl: about the pants


----------



## LunaBean

Love the bumps!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lolly W said:


> My little Livi is feeling bigger by the day! :cloud9:

How the hell are you 39 weeks already??? That flew by.



Beadette said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> all looking hot stuff!!!
> 
> Here is 19 week bumpage from me..............

Awww look at that cute bump you have now.



Tulip said:


> 40+1. Pleeeeease let it be the last!
> Is it me or does it look like my jeans are holding him up? :haha:

You are sickeningly neat x



tinybutterfly said:


> my "poof there it is" bumpy at 14+5 (after eating but who cares, only a matter of time before it's like this in the morning too!)

Awww you are so teeny weeny.


----------



## MadamRose

lovely x


----------



## Lolly W

Here's my 40 week bump - could this be the last one before baby? I hope so!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 40 Weeks (Small).JPG
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 4









Bump 40 Weeks (Small Front).JPG
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ still looking sooo cute!
has baby dropped yet? still looks like it's sitting high, but i'm not the best at judging that on pictures lol


my 16w bumpy
and yes, i know, i should learn to brush my hair first thing in the morning lol
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/poofthereitis16w.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Here's my 33+5 bump, which according to a growth scan contains a 6lb baby - eek!
 



Attached Files:







33+5.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow 6lbs already, how much do they estimate baby to be full term?

and cute, you're all bump!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks TB - loving your bump coming along too. Somewhere between 8 and 9lbs - I'll be induced at 38/39 weeks so hopefully no bigger! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope so too!


----------



## Beadette

21 week bumpage.................

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/21weekbump.jpg


----------



## TripleB

oh wow Beadette - where has that come from?! Gorgeous! Still looking low (boy, boy, boy!). Love the dress too! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks flower! It looks big some days and some days it doesn't. It totally depends what I wear. This dress emphasises the bumpage and I look big but had jeans and T-shirt on to go out earlier and just looked porky! lol xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Triple B - WOW! You are all bump - it is certainly blooming :)

Neen - your bump is so cute - I love it!

Think I'll take my next bump picture on saturday when I hit 26 weeks :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

My bump taken yesterday at 26 weeks......

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs732.ash1/162599_469015041490_510491490_6380680_6322969_n.jpg

Apologies for dirty mirror!


----------



## Beadette

Looking good Shazz xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

Love the bumps girls! *jealous* lol


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous! And also jealous!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Loving the bump progression everyone! Here is me at 29+5. Can't believe I still have 10 weeks of growth in me!
 



Attached Files:







Jelly baby 29+5.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TripleB

Perfect bump rainbowpea - neat but obvious!

xxx


----------



## jessica716

Hey ladies...throught it was about time i posted my bump...its coming along slowly...

This is at 5 weeks...bloat galore!

https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6734/4weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




This is at 16.4 weeks

https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6716/165weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beadette

lovely bump x


----------



## SugarFairy

Lovely bumps rainbowpea and jessica. Can't wait to have one like that!


----------



## tinybutterfly

adooorable girls!!!

my "impressive" bump of 18 weeks
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01174.jpg


----------



## TripleB

You've "popped" TB! Lovely! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

well, it was about time hahahaha


----------



## Rainbowpea

Aw love it tb, you must have amazing stomach muscles! Cute little bump now! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lots of cute looking bumps on this thread. 

This is my 28 week bump


----------



## hekate

coming along nicely!:thumbup:


----------



## Beadette

23 week bump.........
 



Attached Files:







23weekbump.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, you all look so lovely! :cloud9: I'm so happy to see that Tibs has popped! Love it! <3


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm pleased too, eventhough i feel more handicapped as it grows lol,
i used to be able to get out of the couch gracefully, now, not all of my elegant moves turn out so well hahaha

vickie & neen, sooo freaking adorable, i want to go hang in front of it and say "hiiiiiiii baby" lol
would you slap me if i did?


----------



## Beadette

No! LOL - I wouldn't mind at all xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

awesome!
*goes to hang in front of neen's bump talking babytalk*


almost halfway there whoot!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01189-1.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

Wow TB! I can't believe you are 19 weeks!


----------



## tinybutterfly

me neither!!! lol
i thought, wow 18 weeks...wait a minute, i'm 19 already!!! zomg! hahaha
(((squishes you)))


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nah wouldn't bother me. Baby talk away lol.

TB - 6 days till half way. That has flown by - nowwww when can I change your ticker to one colour or the other?


----------



## hoping:)

I was wondering the same TB... When do we get to find out the sex of your little one? I bet your excited to know


----------



## tinybutterfly

normally we would have found out dec 7 but mister/miss wouldn't cooperate!
now we have to wait 'till january, don't know when yet, the normal apointment is for jan 4,
but i have to reschedule bc OH can't that day bc he's on call that week, boo
so it's going to be either before that or after that... i hope before, but i fear it's going to be after


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrrr that's ages away :(


----------



## Megg33k

I get to post my 4+0 tonight! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

once more "yeppiyayeeeeeeee!!!!!"


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Grrrr that's ages away :(

i knoooooow!!!! i hope my daddy-in-law can arrange an apointment somewhere next week, but i doubt it, grmbl


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping he can! I can't wait that long, Tibs!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I hope he can hun. I am impatient lol.

Megg - where is your picture then????? We have waited a long time for this x


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Uhmm.... I couldn't be arsed to look presentable enough to do it tonight... How about right after my betas? LOL I know, I taunted you and didn't follow through... such a tease! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

4 weeks... We'll just pretend I'm not 3 days late! :haha:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5287778145_b02c5aedbb_z.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Looking good Meggy xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay, christmas bumpage!

*has to remember to take a picture in front of a christmas tree as well*


----------



## Megg33k

Since 4 weeks came late, 5 feels early! But, its done...

5 Weeks! Holy Bloat, Batman!
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5088/5300277974_e4450f191f_z.jpg


----------



## Beadette

yeay meg! Oooops I've forgotten to do a viable bump pic this week! x


----------



## Megg33k

How dare you, Neen? Do it! Better late than never!


----------



## VGibs

36 weeks on Friday


----------



## jessica716

Heres my before pic....and my 18.4 pic....definatley starting to see a difference now :happydance:

https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5239/tattookq.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img832.imageshack.us/img832/1257/184weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beadette

Great bump & excellent tatt! x


----------



## Lianne1986

my 30wks 2days bump :)
 



Attached Files:







newpix 027.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! Gorgeous, girls! :thumbup:


----------



## Beadette

25 week bump - It's bloody huge! But really its baby + christmas over indulgence! xxx

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/25weekbump.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

You look ACE! Love it!


----------



## 87lianne

My 33 week bump


----------



## Megg33k

Here's my 6week... I think there's something wrong! Cause I'm "sucking it in"... :shock:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5328116314_41152f3593_z.jpg


----------



## Rainbowpea

Lovely bumps ladies


----------



## SmileyShazza

Realised I hadn't posted my 29 week bump picture

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs076.snc6/168678_479876836490_510491490_6577980_160752_n.jpg


----------



## LunaBean

love them all!


----------



## Beadette

26 week bump pic..................................

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/26weekbump.jpg


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Loving the bumps....! 

Here's my 28 week bump... please excuse my little monster in front of me throwing a temper tantrum.. LOL
 



Attached Files:







Fatty 28 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beadette

Chimp you look ace! And I love your little monster getting on on the bump pic action xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're both looking great!


----------



## Lianne1986

great bumps x


----------



## Aaisrie

Spoiler for progression!

Spoiler
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/563-1.jpg
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/20101121_10-2.jpg
9 +3
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0e142cd4.jpg
11 +3
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/22236b6d.jpg
12 +6 crappy photo but heyho! Don't think I'm much bigger from last week!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/0b8e65ee.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

19weeks and 22 weeks (today)
i don't see a massive change, but i feel the change in the movements of baby and i see them on the scales too LOL

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01189-1.jpghttps://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01366.jpg

and laying down!!! after always been flatter than flat this is IMPRESSIVE lol
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01358.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

*oops, i missed alot!*

*Neen*, adorable bump, i can see where i'm heading :D
and in the 25week one, is that a top and pants or a catsuit? it looks like a catsuit, rrrrr ;)

*Lianne*, 33 weeks? i feel massive now (ok, not really lol, i just can't imagine i'll be that tiny at 33 weeks!), it's adorable!

*meggles*, looooove the bumpage going on!

*shazza*, what a cute bumpy to show off, i like that top too *wants*

*susan*, i LOVE how little monster #1 is trying to get your attention, so awesome to show them later :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

TB it is a vest and tights! I'd had a tunic dress over the top but it was loose so you couldn't see the bump properly! I wouldn't be seen in public like that! Lol xx


----------



## 87lianne

tinybutterfly said:


> *oops, i missed alot!*
> 
> *Neen*, adorable bump, i can see where i'm heading :D
> and in the 25week one, is that a top and pants or a catsuit? it looks like a catsuit, rrrrr ;)
> 
> *Lianne*, 33 weeks? i feel massive now (ok, not really lol, i just can't imagine i'll be that tiny at 33 weeks!), it's adorable!
> 
> *meggles*, looooove the bumpage going on!
> 
> *shazza*, what a cute bumpy to show off, i like that top too *wants*
> 
> *susan*, i LOVE how little monster #1 is trying to get your attention, so awesome to show them later :happydance:

Yes that was taken at 33weeks :) Its really strange at first i started showing really quickly and i had quite a bump at 13 weeks everyone kept saying 'your going to be massive!' but it seems to have levelled out a bit more, I never got too big at full term with my son either. :shrug:
Your not massive your bump looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, your bump, Tibs! Too cute!


----------



## jessica716

https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/2858/21long.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3199/21weekse.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


21 week bump....doesnt seem to have grown too much in past few weeks :shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ mine has growth spurts lol, some weeks it barely changes and then in one week it grooooows haha


----------



## Megg33k

7 weeks
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5201/5350054455_fa89c5eb99_z.jpg

7 weeks in a "real" shirt that shows my "B" bump! :(
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5350667272_739a3115da_z.jpg

Comparison from 4-7 weeks!

Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5350694176_54b1cbc8b0_z.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

Lovely to see your bump pictures Megg :thumbup:

Not sure whether to do another one this weekend or wait till next weekend :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sooner the better, Shaz! :)


----------



## Beadette

This week Shaz! x


----------



## MadamRose

lovely megg


----------



## Beadette

I've been brave and done a bare bump pic to celebrate reaching 3rd Tri.

27 weeks.............

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/27weekbump.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Looking great girls. Here is my absolutely huge 32 week bump pic.


----------



## LunaBean

Love all ur bumps girls! Looking well!!!! :D


----------



## Chimpette

Loving the bumps, megg, beadette & vickieh1981 looking fab..!

I'll try and post my 32 week bump later x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Looking fab Neen :)

I don't think you look massive Vickie - you look great.

31 weeks today and took a bump pic to mark the occasion :)

https://i51.tinypic.com/2rcx2kg.jpg


----------



## Beadette

You look great Shazza - defo seeing the progression! You boobs look mint too! x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think any of you look massive... massively gorgeous, maybe... but not massive! Love the bumps!


----------



## MadamRose

I dont think ay of you look massive i think all of your bumps look perfect :D


----------



## Aaisrie

My 14 +2 bump
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/f9e77300.jpg


----------



## Chimpette

Hello Ladies,

Well here is update, I've attached both bump pictures from 28 weeks and 32 weeks as I can see a major growth spurt.... what you think..??
 



Attached Files:







28-32 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely a difference! Looking good, ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

8 Week Bump - Pardon the look of extreme tiredness... Its because I'm extremely tired! LOL

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5368287752_c133b55531_z.jpg


----------



## Chimpette

Looking good Megg, I can't believe 8 weeks already it seems to be flying by....


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! You're not looking to bad yourself, sweetie! :)

Flying by? Maybe for you! LOL


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls....your all looking fab! Here is my 7 week bloat!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2799.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

You look great, Nat!


----------



## Beadette

28 week bump

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/28weekbump.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

PERFECT, Neen! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

yeah, catsuit Neen! :D

so so adorable and perfectly babybump


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Aaisrie*, aw, so cute!
can i be curious, what is the IV/pump next to you?
ps, looove hello kitty!!!

*meggles*, hehe, yeah, you do look a bit tired there but it's for a very good reason!
and yep, for us, your time flies by haha, only 4 more weeks untill your weeks will start to fly by too, yay!

*natasja*, omg you have the best bloat ever! ;)


----------



## Beadette

Ah thank you girls - you are so sweet to me xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

1st pic is 30wks & 3days second pic is 33wks & 3days :flower:
 



Attached Files:







newpix 027.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









newpix 029.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tinybutterfly

such a difference!

my V-day bump!!! (and once again, excuse the yammies LOL)
i think my ass is growing instead of my bump hahahaha

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01562-1.gif


----------



## Beadette

You look so cute TB! x


----------



## Megg33k

SOOOOOOO cute, Tibs! Love it!! I don't know how you have a viable baby hiding in there though! You're SO tiny!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i honestly have no idea either!
i bought a plastic doll that is the size of a 24week baby and i have no clue how it's possible that that size baby is in my belly!

probably a future contorsionist hahahaha


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! A future contortionist could be fun! :) Hide and seek might be hard though! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

my cat is already training me with that, he once managed to hide in a suitcase that was full LOL


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Did you accidentally take him anywhere?


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol no thankgod, that hasn't happened yet, i always check kitteh's whereabouts when we go out haha

it was after we already moved from one place to another and the suitcase was still lingering around (and it still is, it contains clothes that are too small for OH but he swears he'll fit again one day)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ *faints*
he just declared he wants to clean up that room and get rid of alot of clothes...

wow...am i in a parallel universe?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ *faints*
> he just declared he wants to clean up that room and get rid of alot of clothes...
> 
> wow...am i in a parallel universe?

:shock: That's great, but a bit surprising! WOW!


----------



## Megg33k

9 Weeks!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5179/5388599487_2b7b873459_z.jpg

And, this is what was hiding in there today!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5387337049_1caba88721.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Cute bump meg (and even cuter bubs!) xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

very cute *meggles*! and i love that top! that's the typ of pattern that looks great on anybody except on me haha


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, ladies! I thought the "bloat bump" would be receding by now... but it doesn't appear to be going anywhere!


----------



## Beadette

Bloat sometimes doesn't go untl you go in to second tri and your 'real' bump sarts taking over hun! xx


----------



## Megg33k

I guess... We'll see what happens in a few more weeks! I suppose that's the point of these pics, eh? LOL


----------



## Beadette

29 week bump.......

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/29weekbump.jpg

its a baggy top so look a little frumpy :0)


----------



## Megg33k

You couldn't look frumpy if you tried! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Beadette

You are too sweet to me meggy! Xx


----------



## 87lianne

Great bumps ladies! Cant believe iv made it this far, My full term bump :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps Beadette and 87lianne

Not long now 87lianne hope all goes well


----------



## midori1999

Lovely bumps ladies although I am now feeling huge! I am bigger now than I was with my twins at 24 weeks! Hoping that's a good sign! 

Excuse the bruises, I am on heparin. I'm 17+1. 

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/1935a3bc.jpg

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/midori1999/ee727245.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

my 17 week bump at the Kodak Theater

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/kodak.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

16 +1 bump and considering I've lost at least 7lbs from pre-pregnancy it's much bigger than with my DD

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b9928556.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ it's adorable!

great bumps Neen and lianne!!!
and omg full term, whiiiiiiiii, so exciting!!!


mine from sunday (25w)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01607.jpg


----------



## Beadette

Cute bumps ladies! TB you are so neat xx


----------



## Aaisrie

TB you are so small it's such a gorgeous bump!!


----------



## Lawa

me at 14+3 excuse me holding the flab in can anyone see a bump coming sometimes I think I do sometimes I dont 

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/Photoon2011-02-01at1431.jpg


----------



## jessica716

Here was my v-day pic taken yesterday

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7834/long24.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3374/24weeks.jpg


What do you think? Seems like hes getting bigger by the week now :happydance: xx


----------



## Beadette

You look great jessica x


----------



## MadamRose

Lawa i can def see a little bump hun

All bumps are lovely ladies


----------



## Beadette

30 week bump!

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/30weekbump.jpg


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Here's my 34 week bump, I've been very VERY brave and done a bare one... eek! Be kind.. LOL ;o)
 



Attached Files:







Fatty 34 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beadette

You look great chimp! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

17 w bump

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/17wbydatese.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Last picture before induction tomorrow. 35+1 bump


----------



## Lianne1986

lovely bump vickie x


----------



## rizwan

that's all very good.


----------



## 87lianne

Great Bumps Everybody! X


----------



## MrsWez

Great bumps Aasirie and Vickie. Good luck with your induction Vickie. Isabella will be looking over you I'm sure.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Aaisrie - your bump has changed so much in just 1 week! yay!!!

chimpette - that's looking goooooooood!!! bump is all baby obviously :)

Neen - great bumpage!!!


------

my 26week bump
and 90% sure now it's a PINK bump, yay!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC00089.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

TB I think you've really changed from last week too!! You're looking really round!


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bumps everyone


----------



## Beadette

31 weeks..............

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/31weekbump.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous bump Bead


----------



## Megg33k

You girls look absolutely gorgeous!

I can't believe how much you've just recently changed, Tibs!


----------



## tinybutterfly

neen, it's really coming along now, loooovely!!!!!


hooray, i reached 3rd tri!!!! (omg how did that happen? lol)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01654.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy 3rd tri TB, looking gorgeous!

18 +1 bump

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/be10353c.jpg


----------



## Rainbowpea

lovely bumps! xx


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bumps


----------



## Beadette

32 week bump.......

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/32weekbump.jpg


----------



## Chimpette

Gorgeous bumps everyone...!

Here's my full term bump 37 weeks woohoo...!!!!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tinybutterfly

hooray for full termness!!!! looking gorgeous!

*neen*, did your bump drop a bit or something? it looks so different to last week's (or maybe that's just me?)


----------



## Lawa

Heres mine ladies 

16 weeks sucked in 

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/16weekssuckedin-1.jpg

17 weeks sucked in 

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/17weekssuckedin.jpg

I look normal can you ladies see a bump coming./


----------



## Beadette

tinybutterfly said:


> hooray for full termness!!!! looking gorgeous!
> 
> *neen*, did your bump drop a bit or something? it looks so different to last week's (or maybe that's just me?)

Ooo I don't know??? I haven't noticed properly but will be taking another pic on friday so will compare then xxx


----------



## Beadette

33 weeks

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/33weeksbump.jpg


----------



## sequeena

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/17weeks.jpg

:)


----------



## Starry Night

Such gorgeous bumps, ladies!


----------



## Tulip

Beadette said:


> 33 weeks
> 
> https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/33weeksbump.jpg

I cannot believe this was your final bump pic! Well done sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Here's my 38 weeks bump...
 



Attached Files:







Brody bump 38 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tulip

Looking good little Fatty! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

27 weeks vs 30 weeks

she did *BOOM* lol

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01654.jpghttps://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01933.jpg


----------



## sequeena

I've popped :)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188891_1920944748495_1388356992_2210560_2868609_n.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/17weeks.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg what a difference!!! you sure did!!!


----------



## sequeena

I'm so happy, I just know baby is doing ok in there. My scan tomorrow should confirm it :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

i have a scan tomorrow too!!! exciiiting! :)


----------



## sequeena

tinybutterfly said:


> i have a scan tomorrow too!!! exciiiting! :)

Aw yay, hope it's good news for both of us!


----------



## Starry Night

Love the 'pop', Sequeena! Trust your mother's intuition. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## Aaisrie

21w
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/f7c6682c.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh
can i just say, apart from a gorgeous bump...

i ADORE your hair colour!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww thanks TB it'd look better if it was washed!! It's actually more bright hot pink than red for some reason cameras make it red lol :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww lovely pics i miss my bumpy shes now almost 5months old


----------



## tinybutterfly

Aaisrie said:


> Aww thanks TB it'd look better if it was washed!! It's actually more bright hot pink than red for some reason cameras make it red lol :)

it looks like a nice magenta on my screen :D
only time you'd see me with that colour is if i would wear a wig haha, too chicken to dye my hair


----------



## Tulip

Aaisrie I love it too! Are you stuck in hospital with hyperemesis? :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Tulip I got out on Tuesday, that was my 6th admission in 21w of pregnancy!! Isn't the venflon sexy... my arms have little pock marked scars on them now from all the venflons and blood taken!!


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Over halfway now, hope you don't get too many more admissions x


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies I am just out of hospital to! heres my 19+5 piccy x

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/Photoon2011-03-13at0937.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

lovely


----------



## sequeena

19+4 bump pic but was measuring 19+6
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188977_1938809075092_1388356992_2240843_6957806_n.jpg


----------



## Lawa

I love it hun! If I dont suck in I look the same!


----------



## sequeena

Lawa said:


> I love it hun! If I dont suck in I look the same!

Woo!! I'm still able to suck mine in and am wondering where Thomas is hiding when I do this?! Was hoping my bump would be solid by now :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Sequeena it won't be solid for a good few weeks yet! Be glad of the softness, when it's rock hard and you can't get your socks on it just gets annoying :]


----------



## Tulip

....and seriously unladylike :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

*envisions pole vaulting into my socks* :haha:

So here I am at 20 weeks. A complete mess. Sounds about right :lol:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188423_1945865251492_1388356992_2247962_821223_n.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

I can't help but see your kitteh with its lasers on in the background! LOL


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> I can't help but see your kitteh with its lasers on in the background! LOL

LMAO that is my ninja dog using its kitty like features to distract you! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I can't help but see your kitteh with its lasers on in the background! LOL
> 
> LMAO that is my ninja dog using its kitty like features to distract you! :haha:Click to expand...

Laser distraction FTW! Sneaky fecking dog! LOL You look great, btw! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

I've trained her well :rofl: Thanks Megg, I'm finally starting to get some of that second tri energy :dance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

32 weeks!

was doing an at-home photoshoot, hence the "fancy" blanket-background LOL

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/bellyshoot7monthsk.jpg


and one i'm just very proud of
EAT THAT eva herzigova :p (but not really)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/bellyshoot7monthscbis.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Beautiful pics and beautiful bump hun!!! X


----------



## InsaneKumquat

Everyone has such lovely bumps! I'm 6wks along, but scared of a camera... I look more jiggly and puffy than bumpy :(


----------



## InsaneKumquat

Everyone has such lovely bumps! I'm 6wks along, but scared of a camera... I look more jiggly and puffy than bumpy


----------



## Aaisrie

23w
https://images.instagram.com/media/2011/03/21/d2720369eb1c4ae18afa8e747f13121f_7.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

you have such an adorable bump!!!


----------



## LunaBean

love all the pix! :D


----------



## Megg33k

You girls look great!!! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

everyone has lovely bumps


----------



## sequeena

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189492_1961087512039_1388356992_2270114_5970893_n.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

V DAY BUMP!!!!!!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/24weeks.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Yay Eve!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

My 25 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9375_2.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous bumps girls! Congrats on viability Eve! x


----------



## JPARR01

Beautiful bumps!


----------



## sequeena

22 weeks :dance:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199122_1979456091242_1388356992_2295124_1924320_n.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

lovely hun


----------



## HopeAlways

5 weeks--bloated but never happier :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







loonapix_13017235971067652-1.jpg
File size: 77.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sequeena

Congrats HopeAlways!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ congratulations!


my 33 week bump (have been too lazy/busy all week to upload, i'm 34 tomorrow lol, but it hasn't changed much)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/preggowear2.jpg


----------



## JPARR01

Beautiful bumps!


----------



## Starry Night

Very nice bumps, everyone! Tinybutterfly, love your outfit! It's very cute


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous TB!!!


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bumps, i wanna be back in the bump section i miss my bump shes almost 6months old and a littlye monkey now


----------



## Megg33k

Love the bumps, girls!


----------



## Tulip

Looking hot, Tibs! I miss my bump too, Phillippa. Love my baby cuddles tho! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

aiming for the yummymummylook hahahaha (but i think i'll refrain from posting my face on FB after she's here!)


----------



## MissMaternal

TB you look great! Is it just me, or are you carrying low? I can't wait to have a bump to show off in here :) xxx


----------



## sequeena

23 weeks xxx

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217056_1997226135482_1388356992_2320156_1300002_n.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Tulip said:


> Looking hot, Tibs! I miss my bump too, Phillippa. Love my baby cuddles tho! x

Yes same but cant wait to be able to do it all over again

Lovely bumps ladies


----------



## tinybutterfly

MissMaternal said:


> TB you look great! Is it just me, or are you carrying low? I can't wait to have a bump to show off in here :) xxx

yep, carrying low, she's been head down since forever and also very deep into my pelvis area (making 3D images was a nightmare bc of that)


----------



## LunaBean

Lovely bumps girls!


----------



## MarinesWife

I kinda just discovered this PAL section :dohh: but would like to join in! ...Here is my bump last week at 26 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







026 wk.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tinybutterfly

adooorable!!!


last one i'll post probably (i'm not that good in keeping up posting weekly)

my full term bump!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/37weeksfullterm.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Just shy of 28w in this picture carrying a 2 stone child on my back!!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/da1f29a2.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bumps ladies :D


----------



## hoping:)

OMG, TB! Full Term:happydance: you look great:thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous TB!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuu, still feeling great too! hooray for that!


----------



## maratobe

being brave and showing my 11 week bump! might have shrunk this week.... :(
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/11weeks3-2.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/11weeks8-1.jpg


----------



## sequeena

My last second tri bump is in my avatar. It's getting scary now!


----------



## Wyntir

no one post here anymore?


----------



## sequeena

I think a lot of us have given birth but you're welcome to post pictures!


----------



## aliss

16 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







16weks.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GreyGirl

looks fabulous!


----------



## Krippy

9.3 weeks! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9.3 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Joanna82

Hi Girls

I love your bumps and can't wait myself to have mine:)


----------



## jrowenj

9 weeks 4 days!


----------



## morm91

this in my bloat  6+4 . I feel bigger then I did at 20wks with my son.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## baileybubs

No-one has posted on here for a while but I thought I'd add mine anyway 11 weeks + 4

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/0E378120-9593-4E7E-B801-0D67B1DAE411-2266-00000347501C81A6.jpg


----------



## morm91

very cute bump looking at my picture now i look so much bigger but havnt gained any weight really lol..


----------



## brittbray04

My 29 week bump... can't believe I have made it this far, I am so blessed!


----------



## felicity0444

My 24 week Bump!
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## too_scared

This is my first bump picture here :) (I know no one has posted here in a while, I hope it is ok if I post)

20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







cropped 20 week tummy.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CatchBabyDust

bump looking nice!! Cant wait for mine..still in the "worried" phase..hopefully soon the first trimester will be over and i'll relax more enjoy my pregnancy


----------



## too_scared

Thanks CBD :) You will have your bump in no time!! PMA :happydance: The first tri is going to fly by, I know it!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

This is from SEPT 30. I was 19 weeks, exactly. I'm nearly 23 weeks, now. That's the first and only "bump" picture I've taken. I'm still kind of scared of jinxing. . . :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







19w_6.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ginger- aww beautiful bump... Dont worry about jinxing it.. I'm happy i see woman here half way through their pregnancies.. So hopefully the rest will pass by quick and healthy..

U ladies give me hope...did u do anything "extra special" when u found u were PAL?? i'm six week and trying to follow some lovely advises i got on this forum about taking it day by day..its working but i need more reassurance...i pray to feel better and stronger..but i'm a nervous wreck..


----------



## Krippy

I just approached the pregnancy in mini-milestones and now I just need to get this baby here safely! :) Here is me at 32 weeks, I am currently 33.1 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks!.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CatchBabyDust

:haha: very cute...especially with the tattoo!.. Thanks for tip :)


----------



## Storked

My 18 week rainbow bump!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/F96AA521-6B0A-45CB-ABFF-B2D4173E4690-11457-00001348F1EBF397_zps2f32cd80.jpg


----------



## elleff

Here is my 14 +5 rainbow bump! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







bump.JPG
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/BECC1A87-667C-4A88-A4A3-0F5AD91F0E5A-3246-0000040F4388F662_zpsb8816577.jpg

This was my V Day bump :)


----------



## Krippy

Looks great Storked! Almost there...keep breathing!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/d4f2f6c03034ce26a1154107e9a98d3f_zps7acc730a.jpg

32 weeks


----------



## Krippy

You look radiant hun! You are almost there! :)


----------



## hopefull1982

hi girls new here im 12 weeks 3 days after 7 losses (4-14 weeks) just thought id share my bump/bloat x
 



Attached Files:







1925053_10150373229939970_1123521256_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lesondemavie

After two losses (one MMC at 8+1 and one CP) and a year of ttc, I'm happy to have any bump at al! 13 weeks this week! Buying bigger bras and mat clothes was tough, as investing your heart in a pregnancy after loss is tough, but oh so worth it. I really hope and believe that this is my rainbow!


----------



## beccabonny

You look beautiful, leson! Buying maternity clothes is a huge step <3

Here's my own rainbow bump, after 2 losses over the last year.
 



Attached Files:







24wks.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6









25.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah forgot this thread was here! You look great becca. Here is my bump from a week ago at 15.5 weeks:



I feel like I'm going to be huge before I know it &#128514;


----------



## beccabonny

Lovely curves! You're carrying it all up front, though, so you will still be little with a big bump :)


----------

